# What is your sexual orientation



## CannonFodder (Sep 11, 2010)

I was thinking since the last thread was made five months ago, let's start it again seeing as how many people can realize their sexuality in the last five months.

Basically
Heterosexual - Attracted to only members of the opposite sex

Homosexual - Attracted to only members of the same sex

Bisexual - Attracted to members of both sexes

Pansexual - Attracted to members of both sexes regardless of gender identification

Asexual - No attraction to either sex                      

Also please note if you are still figuring out your sexuality please pick that option and that being furry does not automatically determine your sexual orientation.

And yes I did add more options to be more detailed.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 11, 2010)

Gay, but a tiny bit bi curious


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 11, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> Gay, but a tiny bit bi curious


 See this thread is far more detailed.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 11, 2010)

lol "pansexual" and "asexual"


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 11, 2010)

Isn't asexual a thing only happening to animals?


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Sep 11, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Isn't asexual a thing only happening to animals?


Humans are animals, and while it's incredibly rare, there are people that are asexual.


Bi-fuck-y'all


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 11, 2010)

pretty much bi but leaning towards guys right now.
gitls can kiss my hairy ass right now for all i care! XD


----------



## Tally (Sep 11, 2010)

Bi leaning hetero.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Sep 11, 2010)

Straight as a winding mountain road.


----------



## Tally (Sep 11, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Straight as a winding mountain road.


 
I fell off my chair and choked on the pizza I was eating.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 11, 2010)

Still deciding, basically. Everyone who knows me swears bi but I'm starting to swear lesbian. 

Idk.


----------



## Eske (Sep 11, 2010)

Why do people think Pansexuality is so rare?  Especially in _this_ fandom.
Basically, if you find yourself attracted to men, women, transgenders, drag queens, androgynous people, and/or hermaphrodites, you are considered pansexual.  That's all it means.  You're attracted to "non-typical gender identities".  It's not that uncommon.

And if I hear one more god damn person say "special snowflake", I will have an aneurysm.  

Anyway, I have no sexual identity anymore -- I think it's more or less something for single people to worry about.  I have a serious, committed, long term relationship with a man, so even though I'm highly attracted to women, I think it's safe to technically classify myself as actively heterosexual.  There's no sense saying I'm bisexual if I'm only ever going to be with a man, right?


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 11, 2010)

Eske, (not wanting to get into a long winded debate or anything but) I would classify myself as what I found sexually attractive rather than what I'm actually having sex with, as those answers can vary wildly x3
But I guess you could call yourself "actively heterosexual" and "passively bisexual" or something? I dunno, that sounded better in my mind.


----------



## Eske (Sep 11, 2010)

Molly said:


> Eske, (not wanting to get into a long winded debate  or anything but) I would classify myself as what I found sexually  attractive rather than what I'm actually having sex with, as those  answers can vary wildly x3
> But I guess you could call yourself  "actively heterosexual" and "passively bisexual" or something? I dunno,  that sounded better in my mind.


 
I don't know, that's kind of what I was thinking?  I think I just think  too long about things and start getting confused.  |D
Like, what is even the point of a sexual orientation if you don't act on  it?  Can I really say I'm bisexual if I'm just sleeping with a man?  I love food, but if I've never cooked a thing in my life, I don't call myself a chef.

I still technically suppose I'm bisexual; if anything were to happen  with my current relationship, I'd definitely pursue a woman.  But if  nothing _does_ happen, and I die still committed to a man, does  that mean I was technically heterosexual?  I mean, if I was an animal  being studied by a scientist, that's certainly the conclusion they'd  draw.

And if you're a loner who's never had a girl or boyfriend and you're  still a virgin, can you _really _answer anything other than  "asexual"?  It's not about what you _want_ to be, it's what you _are._   Or _is_ it about what you want to be?

ugh what's wrong with me.
I'm going to shut up now, before I give myself a headache.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 11, 2010)

Ah, I get it. So you're basically saying "Whatever I'm having sex with is my sexual orientation". I don't agree with that myself, seeing as I was in a heterosexual sexual relationship but still had plenty of love for the ladies. In fact, I've only ever been with another girl once, but I still consider myself more lesbian than anything because right now females (and maybe some transsexuals) are the only things I'm finding sexually attractive. You could still be having sex with a certain gender, but what if you don't enjoy it? The sex itself isn't what makes up an orientation, imo.

I said I wasn't going to debate drat it all


----------



## Eske (Sep 11, 2010)

Molly said:


> Ah, I get it. So you're basically saying "Whatever I'm having sex with is my sexual orientation". I don't agree with that myself, seeing as I was in a heterosexual sexual relationship but still had plenty of love for the ladies. In fact, I've only ever been with another girl once, but I still consider myself more lesbian than anything because right now females (and maybe some transsexuals) are the only things I'm finding sexually attractive. You could still be having sex with a certain gender, but what if you don't enjoy it? The sex itself isn't what makes up an orientation, imo.
> 
> I said I wasn't going to debate drat it all



Hm, you do have a point.  It seems like such a simple question on the surface -- but I think there are a lot of different views on what determines a sexual orientation, which can make things complicated.

Or maybe it's just me making things too complicated.  Probably that.


Anyway, I think this is a good thing to discuss.  At least it's on-topic!  c:


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 11, 2010)

Indeed! 

In wikipedia, it's described as "a pattern of emotional, romantic, or sexual attraction", which in this case would make me bisexual seeing as I feel romantically and emotionally inclined towards men, but not sexually. Whereas with women I feel all three. 

Interesting subject indeed |3


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 11, 2010)

Technically straight :3


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 11, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Technically straight :3


 
Do you fuck robots?


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 11, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Do you fuck robots?


 
He rubs his dicks on (female) iguanas


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 11, 2010)

Molly said:


> He rubs his dicks on (female) iguanas


 
All 5 of them


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 11, 2010)

Airborne_Piggy said:


> Humans are animals, and while it's incredibly rare, there are people that are asexual.
> 
> 
> Bi-fuck-y'all


 Only people with intellgence of animals consider humans as animals.
We are higher beings, gods compared to them.

And still it's very weird for people to not be attracted to any of the genders. Probably fetishists.


----------



## Jude (Sep 11, 2010)

...is still figuring it out.
If I had to guess right now, I'd say bi leaning towards homo, but I'll just vote still figuring out.


----------



## MitchZer0 (Sep 11, 2010)

90% straight, 10% bi curious


----------



## Aleu (Sep 11, 2010)

Well mentally i consider my gender mostly male (even though I'm born female) and I like guys. Am I straight or gay?


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 11, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Well mentally i consider my gender mostly male (even though I'm born female) and I like guys. Am I straight or gay?


 
id say straight since your biological gender is female^^


----------



## Aigey (Sep 11, 2010)

I put mostly homosexual because there are a select few that I'd be straight for.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 11, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> id say straight since your biological gender is female^^


 that's what I thought too. Until this one guy went through the sex change operation but still dated women and considered himself a lesbian.
He's still biologically male because of the XY Chromosomes....my brain hurts.


----------



## The DK (Sep 11, 2010)

ive been kicking this around for a long time still, i think im bi but there is only a few guys i would ever have sex with. i think im more straight than anything


----------



## teh silver-wolf (Sep 11, 2010)

straight up with my wife
so hetero


----------



## teh silver-wolf (Sep 11, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Well mentally i consider my gender mostly male (even though I'm born female) and I like guys. Am I straight or gay?


 confused.......
I don't know it's what YOU think of yourself not others


----------



## Xenke (Sep 11, 2010)

5 months agoi I would have said bi homo-pref.

Now it's definitely mostly gay.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 11, 2010)

Im a non-flamming fag.


----------



## Deadthemoo (Sep 11, 2010)

Pansexual.
Yes you do get asexual people, I have a friend who is asexual


----------



## Xenke (Sep 11, 2010)

I knew someone who was asexual.

Then they found someone they liked.

Turned out it was just them rationalizing the fact they didn't like anyone.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 11, 2010)

I also know someone asexual. 

The only person they find sexually attractive is me and honestly it's flattering, but at the same time I'm like "Why me..? What makes me special? D:"


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 11, 2010)

Heh, the other poll was better; it had the Other option.


----------



## GingerM (Sep 11, 2010)

Pansexual, though I used to describe myself as sapiosexual, since I have a thing for creative, intelligent, depraved partners.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 11, 2010)

Molly said:


> The only person they find sexually attractive is me and honestly it's flattering, but at the same time I'm like "Why me..? What makes me special? D:"


 
You're special because you are THE grumpy lesbian.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 11, 2010)

Xenke said:


> You're special because you are THE grumpy lesbian.


 
She's grumpier than me, though! x3

I'm just grumpy on the internet, she's grumpy everywhere.

It's probably because I don't judge her for not wanting to date people.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 11, 2010)

Judge her. JUDGE HER RAW.

Hmm, but yea, I can't really understand how it'd feel to have someone only attracted to you. I was the other person in that situation for a great number of years.

That guy's fucking hot.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 11, 2010)

I feel kinda bad since I moved away from her. She's a bit of a loner, but really clingy with me. I mean I like her too but jeez


----------



## Xenke (Sep 11, 2010)

Molly said:


> I feel kinda bad since I moved away from her. She's a bit of a loner, but really clingy with me. I mean I like her too but jeez


 
Yea, she'll get over it though.

And it's not like you can't still be in contact over AIM or MSN or Skype of Facebook or what-have-you.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 11, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Yea, she'll get over it though.
> 
> And it's not like you can't still be in contact over AIM or MSN or Skype of Facebook or what-have-you.


 
she doesn't have any internet.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 11, 2010)

Molly said:


> she doesn't have any internet.


 
...

No wonder she's so grumpy.

You should mail her a letter/care package.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 11, 2010)

Xenke said:


> ...
> 
> No wonder she's so grumpy.
> 
> You should mail her a letter/care package.


Will do c:


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 11, 2010)

Bi leaning hetero. But since I like the guys too, it isn't boring. Yeah, I consider heterosexuality and homosexuality inferior to bisexuality. I mean, not that it's a choice... but I think bisexuals are blessed to be so, since they get to sleep with both males and females.

Too bad I don't have anyone of either gender...

By the way, Molly... I could probably help you decide your sexual orientation. Check if you still like guys, you know?


----------



## Jude (Sep 11, 2010)

The DK said:


> ive been kicking this around for a long time still, i think im bi but there is only a few guys i would ever have sex with. i think im more straight than anything


 
I _see_ you're starting to change your mind.
You're a furry, it happens


----------



## The DK (Sep 11, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> I _see_ you're starting to change your mind.
> You're a furry, it happens



furry or not ive been on and off the subject for years... i mean one of my best friends is gay and *wants* to have sex with me but im not into him like that


----------



## Jude (Sep 11, 2010)

The DK said:


> furry or not ive been on and off the subject for years... i mean one of my best friends is gay and *wants* to have sex with me but im not into him like that


 
Ah, I was just assuming it was more recent because you said something along the lines of "guys just don't do it for me" in the other sexual orientation thread not too long ago.

No big deal


----------



## Xenke (Sep 11, 2010)

The DK said:


> furry or not ive been on and off the subject for years... i mean one of my best friends is gay and *wants* to have sex with me but im not into him like that


 
I wish my best friend would entertain the thought of sex.

He's hella hot.

Stupid straight hot persons.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Sep 11, 2010)

80% Lesbian 20% Straight so Bi/Gay and I'm happy


----------



## Smelge (Sep 11, 2010)

Heterosexual.

I dunno, cocks annoy me. I know I'm definitely not gay, because I want nothing to do with arseholes. But it's not like dicks in porn freak me out or anything it's more like "why are they shooting that angle? You want to see a bit of him as well...YES! He's smaller than me! Score!". I guess it's like comparing. It's something I've had since I was young. I had issues as a baby, and had to have quite a few operations in that vicinity, so I've always had the "do I look normal" niggles, which is why I suppose I dislike dicks but there's also a sort of checking them out to make sure I am actually normal.

This might be a psychologist issue, but it certainly explains my lack of relationships. I'm not comfortable with taking that step because of neurosis about abnormality.

TMI


----------



## Jude (Sep 11, 2010)

Xenke said:


> I wish my best friend would entertain the thought of sex.
> 
> He's hella hot.
> 
> Stupid straight hot persons.


 
Happens to me with some people I know. I have a few cute friends, but just the thought of being in a relationship with them after we've known each other for so many years just seems a bit awkward.


----------



## The DK (Sep 11, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> Ah, I was just assuming it was more recent because you said something along the lines of "guys just don't do it for me" in the other sexual orientation thread not too long ago.
> 
> No big deal


 
that was an off time eventhough if it was only like a month ago... ive always gone back and forth i just havent been with a guy to really try because none around here really interest me like that



Xenke said:


> I wish my best friend would entertain the thought of sex.
> 
> He's hella hot.
> 
> Stupid straight hot persons.



it gets worse when where drunk, the first night i meet him we were drunk and wanted to blow me lol


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 11, 2010)

Totally bisexual.



Molly said:


> He rubs his dicks on (female) iguanas


 
That sounds hot.




Smelge said:


> niggles


 
New "Word of the Day".


----------



## Xenke (Sep 11, 2010)

Smelge said:


> *things about dicks*


 
Hot.



The DK said:


> it gets worse when where drunk, the first night i meet him we were drunk and wanted to blow me lol


 
I've asked something akin to that while sober.

_Awkwardddd_


----------



## The DK (Sep 11, 2010)

Xenke said:


> I've asked something akin to that while sober.
> 
> _Awkwardddd_


 
i take it no takers


----------



## Xenke (Sep 11, 2010)

The DK said:


> i take it no takers


 
Nah.

It was only that one guy, and we were in private anyway.

Still really awkward though, especially with the long silence.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Sep 11, 2010)

Straight.


----------



## Eske (Sep 11, 2010)

Smelge said:


> TMI




I'm pretty sure that's completely normal.

If it's not, I'll be weird with you.  c:




The DK said:


> it gets worse when where drunk, the first night i  meet him we were  drunk and wanted to blow me lol



Pf, I don't know why, but I become a flaming lesbian when I'm drunk.   I've been ^that guy.  My boyfriend introduced me to some of his friends  -- one of which was a girl whom I found mildly attractive.  We all got  shitfaced, and I spent the night saying how beautiful she was and trying  to flirt her up.  I think I even flashed her, once.  Trust me, the next time you meet when sober is  fucking _awkward_.


----------



## The DK (Sep 11, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Nah.
> 
> It was only that one guy, and we were in private anyway.
> 
> Still really awkward though, especially with the long silence.



shit this was in the living room floor amongst a sea of passed out people, that shit was awkward


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 11, 2010)

Please note I have noticed a couple posts like it, but if you are still figuring out your sexuality click that option.  However if you are still figuring it out and have a fair notion of it estimate, for example you are homosexual but bi-curious click mostly homosexual.


----------



## Conker (Sep 11, 2010)

I had just assumed the role of "asexual" and then a girl asked me out on a date. I agreed and though I'm not as crazy excited as her about it, I am looking forward to it to see how things go. Guess that swings me back around into the "heterosexual" range. 

:3


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 11, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> I am ZooBi, I just prefer females.


 
You could have a doggytrain

Choo choo all aboard the Rocket Express to Knotville


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 11, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> You could have a doggytrain
> 
> Choo choo all aboard the Rocket Express to Knotville


 
o__o;


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 11, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> that's what I thought too. Until this one guy went through the sex change operation but still dated women and considered himself a lesbian.
> He's still biologically male because of the XY Chromosomes....my brain hurts.


 
Lol, stop thinking about labels and such. Just go with what's right to you. 

For me, mostly Gay.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 11, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> You could have a doggytrain
> 
> Choo choo all aboard the Rocket Express to Knotville


 
Sounds like fun ^o^


----------



## The DK (Sep 11, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> You could have a doggytrain
> 
> Choo choo all aboard the Rocket Express to Knotville



0_o' 

god i got really bad mental image fu


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 11, 2010)

Xenke said:


> I wish my best friend would entertain the thought of sex.
> 
> He's hella hot.
> 
> Stupid straight hot persons.


 
This >.> 

Funny story, my super hot friend used to always hit on me, jokingly or not, idk, I took it the wrong way and started really hitting on him. Then he realized that I liked him, refused to talk to me for a few months, after a few awkward moments we were friends again and whenever he hits on me he always says "No homo, no homo, you got that?" xD

Whenever he says that, one side of my mind goes, "Well, he does have a girlfriend" but another side of my mind says "Don't knock it till you try it bud."


----------



## Jude (Sep 11, 2010)

Anyone who hits on me jokingly is straight and super fucking annoying.
They think I'm a "homophobe".


----------



## Nyloc (Sep 11, 2010)

Straight as a straight thing.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 11, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> Anyone who hits on me jokingly is straight and super fucking annoying.
> They think I'm a "homophobe".


 Wait, huh?


Darkwing said:


> This >.>
> 
> Funny story, my super hot friend used to always hit on me, jokingly or not, idk, I took it the wrong way and started really hitting on him. Then he realized that I liked him, refused to talk to me for a few months, after a few awkward moments we were friends again and whenever he hits on me he always says "No homo, no homo, you got that?" xD


 At least you both are still friends.


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> At least you both are still friends.


 
True. 

God it would be HORRIBLE if he went and told the rest of my friends about it, good thing he's keeping it a secret too, dunno if he told his girlfriend though XD


----------



## The DK (Sep 11, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> Anyone who hits on me jokingly is straight and super fucking annoying.
> They think I'm a "homophobe".



lol... but little do they know
you should just, i mean *really*, hit on them right back


----------



## Smelge (Sep 11, 2010)

Eske said:


> I'm pretty sure that's completely normal.
> 
> If it's not, I'll be weird with you.  c:


 
I'm pretty sure it's not normal. Well, maybe the subconcious comparing thing, bu the stuff behind it isn't. If I remember, the statistics for the reason for all the surgery is something that affects something like 1 child in 300,000. When I say surgery, I mean 7 operations over 3 years. Not good stuff.


----------



## Eske (Sep 11, 2010)

Smelge said:


> I'm pretty sure it's not normal. Well, maybe the subconcious comparing thing, bu the stuff behind it isn't. If I remember, the statistics for the reason for all the surgery is something that affects something like 1 child in 300,000. When I say surgery, I mean 7 operations over 3 years. Not good stuff.


 
I was more referring to the comparing thing, yes.  But dear christ, that sounds really terrible.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 11, 2010)

Eske said:


> I was more referring to the comparing thing.


 
I was watching this thing the other night.

Yeah, this is not too bad porn. She's pretty cute, standard stuff, she goes and pulls his trousers off and HOLY CHRIST IT'S THE SIZE OF MY FUCKING ARM.

Scared the life out of me. Damn thing should have torn the poor girl in two.


----------



## Glitch (Sep 11, 2010)

Nope, still homosexual.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 11, 2010)

Smelge said:


> She's pretty cute, standard stuff, she goes and pulls his trousers off and HOLY CHRIST IT'S THE SIZE OF MY FUCKING ARM.


 Ahahaha, laughed so hard at this.


----------



## Jude (Sep 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Wait, huh?


 
Some people act gay just to make people feel uncomfortable.
Like, coming up really close to me, whispering in my ear, saying I have a beautiful voice, etc...



The DK said:


> lol... but little do they know
> you should just, i mean *really*, hit on them right back


 
Still closeted bro.
I'd love to, but they're _really_ immature and fucking stupid.


----------



## Nyloc (Sep 11, 2010)

Smelge said:


> MY _FUCKING ARM_


 
I take it that would be your largest arm?


----------



## Smelge (Sep 11, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> I take it that would be your largest arm?


 
One word.

"Ambidextrous".


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 11, 2010)

Smelge said:


> One word.
> 
> "Ambidextrous".


 
TMI, man.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Sep 11, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> You could have a doggytrain
> 
> Choo choo all aboard the Rocket Express to Knotville


 Not interested in dog-cawk.
Not interested in bestiality.
Your post is creepy as hell and invalid.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 11, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> Not interested in dog-cawk.
> Not interested in bestiality.
> Your post is creepy as hell and invalid.


 
>Zoophile 
>Not interested in bestiality 

YEAH OKAY.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 11, 2010)

Smelge said:


> One word.
> 
> "Ambidextrous".


 So the pre-op had a double dick? :V


----------



## mystery_penguin (Sep 11, 2010)

Molly said:


> >Zoophile
> >Not interested in bestiality
> 
> YEAH OKAY.


 Kinda like being a hetero male and not wanting to have sex with every female you see.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 11, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> Kinda like being a hetero male and not wanting to have sex with every female you see.


 
That still means you want to have sex with some females you see.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Sep 11, 2010)

Molly said:


> That still means you want to have sex with some females you see.





> *Kinda like* being a hetero male and not wanting to have sex with every female you see.





> It's _kind of _like it.


loopholes 
TMI alert just for you Molly: I do like to make out with dogs though.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> So the pre-op had a double dick? :V


 
I think the correct word for that situation is "Asphyxiwank".


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 11, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> loophole. It's _kind of _like it.
> TMI alert: I do like to make out with dogs though.


 
You can tell me if you wanna screw a dog. Doesn't bug me like most other people in this forum.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 11, 2010)

Suddenly, this thread isn't so bad.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 11, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Suddenly, this thread isn't so bad.


 ...I still don't know what to make of this discussion.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 11, 2010)

Ohhai where'd you guys come from


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 11, 2010)

Molly said:


> Ohhai where'd you guys come from


 I'm always watching :V


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I'm always watching :V


 
Oh god stop I'm taking a shower


----------



## mystery_penguin (Sep 11, 2010)

Molly said:


> You can tell me if you wanna screw a dog. Doesn't bug me like most other people in this forum.


 I seriously don't wanna


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 11, 2010)

What annoys me is that because of a stereotype people think I'm gay, even after four years in this fandom I still have absolutely no interest in guys, boobs and vaginas are awesome.


Molly said:


> Oh god stop I'm taking a shower


 I like how you use your lufa :V


----------



## Twink (Sep 11, 2010)

Bi leaning towards homo, get me in a room of fats and I'm the biggest cock whore ever... Get me in a room of hetro chicks and I'm the awkward kid looking at his feet, but I love to beat that pussy up


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 11, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> I seriously don't wanna


 
Sorry, that just don't make sense to me.

I can understand that some zoophiles just are romantically inclined towards animals, but that doesn't make them zoophiles imo.

Lololol zoophile elitism, see it on FAF first.



CannonFodder said:


> I like how you use your lufa :V


 UUUAAAAAAAHHHHH


----------



## 3picFox (Sep 11, 2010)

fandom turned me gay.

Not really, i'm bi, not leaning to any side really.


----------



## 3picFox (Sep 11, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> Some people act gay just to make people feel uncomfortable.
> Like, coming up really close to me, whispering in my ear, saying I have a beautiful voice, etc...


 
Its fun doing that


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 11, 2010)

3picFox said:


> Its fun doing that


 
If I were male and you did that to me you would get punched the fuck out.


----------



## Alstor (Sep 11, 2010)

Five months ago, I voted "Heterosexual." Today, I would consider myself as bicurious. I voted for "Bisexual leaning heterosexual."

Thing is that women are beautiful in every way possible, but men are sexy, too. Cock doesn't please me that much, but mean do have good bodies and personalities. Women have have great bodies and personalities, but the submission that they give themselves makes me feel bad.


----------



## Jude (Sep 11, 2010)

3picFox said:


> Its fun doing that



You're bi.
I wouldn't mind as much.
Hell, I'd probably do the same.
I just _really_ don't like one particular guy that does it all the time.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 11, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> You're bi.
> I wouldn't mind as much.
> Hell, I'd probably do the same.
> I just _really_ don't like one particular guy that does it all the time.


 If he grabs your cock, then he's gay.


----------



## Beta Link (Sep 11, 2010)

Oh look, it's another one of these threads.

Voted mostly heterosexual.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 11, 2010)

Beta Link said:


> Oh look, it's another one of these threads.


 Indeed it is.

Atleast this time around there are far more options.


----------



## Lyoto (Sep 11, 2010)

So Many choices yet somehow not enough. lol.

You would think it would be an easy question to answer but it aint.

I would have to say bisexual.  Never been with a guy but I think I would.  

Way more picky when it comes to guys than girls though.


----------



## silver_foxfang (Sep 11, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Bi leaning hetero. But since I like the guys too, it isn't boring. Yeah, I consider heterosexuality and homosexuality inferior to bisexuality. I mean, not that it's a choice... but I think bisexuals are blessed to be so, since they get to sleep with both males and females.
> 
> Too bad I don't have anyone of either gender...
> 
> By the way, Molly... I could probably help you decide your sexual orientation. Check if you still like guys, you know?


 

best of both worlds lol


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 11, 2010)

Threads are usually stickied for a reason ya know. :/ stop spamming the boards with threads that already exist.


----------



## Conker (Sep 11, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Threads are usually stickied for a reason ya know. :/ stop spamming the boards with threads that already exist.


 The other one is old as hell, and as you should know, furfags change their sexual orientation up on a monthly basis.

I see nothing wrong with having another one. Perhaps the old one should be destickied and this one stickied.


----------



## Twink (Sep 11, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Threads are usually stickied for a reason ya know. :/ stop spamming the boards with threads that already exist.


 
Some threads are good to have a reboot on as things change and so do people, especially with a thread/poll like this where it's kinda a snapshot of people at the time the thread is still alive... And also it's not like it's another "what who you do if you woke up as your character" thread, I am really enjoying reading this thread and I feel like people are more open in threads they know will fade away instead of always being stuck at the top of a forum


----------



## Slyck (Sep 11, 2010)

Still the same. Technically bi leaning gay but I'll be damned if I ever get my freak on with a broad.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 11, 2010)

Conker said:


> The other one is old as hell, and as you should know, furfags change their sexual orientation up on a monthly basis.
> 
> I see nothing wrong with having another one. Perhaps the old one should be destickied and this one stickied.


 


Twink said:


> Some threads are good to have a reboot on as things change and so do people, especially with a thread/poll like this where it's kinda a snapshot of people at the time the thread is still alive... And also it's not like it's another "what who you do if you woke up as your character" thread, I am really enjoying reading this thread and I feel like people are more open in threads they know will fade away instead of always being stuck at the top of a forum



I agree with Conker. Replacing the original stickied thread with this fresh one is a good idea.


----------



## Don (Sep 11, 2010)

I place my vote in the middle ground between Mostly Heterosexual and Bisexual leaning Heterosexual. It would take a truly cataclysmic event to stop me liking dem titties and vagina. However, I admit without shame that I find a few guys attractive, though I doubt I'd ever go so far as to have sex with one.


----------



## <CaliforniaStripes> (Sep 11, 2010)

I am Gay there i said it


----------



## Twink (Sep 11, 2010)

<CaliforniaStripes> said:


> I am Gay there i said it


 
Wow that's a shocker


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 11, 2010)

I went with "completely heterosexual." I will admit to having some homosexual tendencies (I do find some male art attractive), but it's not really on a sexual level, so it didn't feel entirely right saying "mostly heterosexual."


----------



## Code Red (Sep 11, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> I place my vote in the middle ground between Mostly Heterosexual and Bisexual leaning Heterosexual. It would take a truly cataclysmic event to stop me liking dem titties and vagina. However, I admit without shame that I find a few guys attractive, though I doubt I'd ever go so far as to have sex with one.



...says the man with the avatar that says, "Prepare your anus."


I'm straight.


----------



## Kanin (Sep 12, 2010)

Why does everyone always forget robosexual? >:[


----------



## Twink (Sep 12, 2010)

Code Red said:


> ...says the man with the avatar that says, "Prepare your anus."
> 
> 
> I'm straight.


 
heteros can do the anal too


----------



## Willow (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm am still figuring this out. I probably won't really know what I want for a long time.


----------



## Don (Sep 12, 2010)

Code Red said:


> ...says the man with the avatar that says, "Prepare your anus."
> 
> 
> I'm straight.


 
Straight people can have anal sex too. It just takes a bit more coaxing :V


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 12, 2010)

Kanin said:


> Why does everyone always forget robosexual? >:[


 
Cuz you're fat.


----------



## Enwon (Sep 12, 2010)

After having taken a look at myself, I'm mostly homosexual.

But I'm still staying in the closet.


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 12, 2010)

Enwon said:


> After having taken a look at myself, I'm mostly homosexual.
> 
> But I'm still staying in the closet.


 
Yeah, the best choice is to stay in the closet 'till you get into a relationship. No need to announce it and no need to let your parents know for now.


----------



## Cell60k (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm just Homosexual, I'm open about it but most people don't ask me nor care to find out. So the ones that do are normally my friends/Parents/Siblings/Family.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 12, 2010)

I'll just go with faggot.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 12, 2010)

Kanin said:


> Why does everyone always forget robosexual? >:[


 I think someone is forgetting the futurama episode.


----------



## Code Red (Sep 12, 2010)

Enwon said:


> After having taken a look at myself, I'm mostly homosexual.
> 
> But I'm still staying in the closet.


 
You failed at staying in the closet.  The internet knows now.  :V


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 12, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I'll just go with faggot.


 
You are a straight male


----------



## Wakboth (Sep 12, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Well mentally i consider my gender mostly male (even though I'm born female) and I like guys. Am I straight or gay?



Sounds like you're a gay transman, to me.

Me, I'd self-classify myself as "mostly heterosexual"; straight with occasional moments of bisexual interest.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 12, 2010)

Willow said:


> I'm am still figuring this out. I probably won't really know what I want for a long time.



Like when you turn eighteen and you can find out whether you like guys or not?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 12, 2010)

In my mind, Bisexual.


----------



## CinnamonApples (Sep 12, 2010)

I'M GAY AND PROUD...or something. *cough*


----------



## Jude (Sep 12, 2010)

I'll just wait until college or something.
Not worth dealing with this BS in high school.


----------



## The DK (Sep 12, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> I'll just wait until college or something.
> Not worth dealing with this BS in high school.


 
na thats why you find a boyfriend in hs and on graduation day when your going out the building, infront of everyone and there parents you kiss each other... now dont tell me that would make a lasting impression on everyone and it would cut down on that coming out to your parents in that awkward "mom, dad we have to talk" thing and hs is over so who cares anymore after that


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 12, 2010)

The DK said:


> na thats why you find a boyfriend in hs and on graduation day when your going out the building, infront of everyone and there parents you kiss each other... now dont tell me that would make a lasting impression on everyone and it would cut down on that coming out to your parents in that awkward "mom, dad we have to talk" thing and hs is over so who cares anymore after that


 
Lol, much easier said then done. 

No way you can hook up with another guy in High School without accidentally coming out. A lot of the hot guys (Even the ones who are seemingly Gay) are straight, the Gay guys are in the closet or still finding out so they won't talk about it, and the openly Gay guys are ugly fat dudes wearing makeup. It's like walking into a minefield. 

My 2 cents from experience.


----------



## Jude (Sep 12, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Lol, much easier said then done.
> 
> No way you can hook up with another guy in High School without accidentally coming out. A lot of the hot guys (Even the ones who are seemingly Gay) are straight, the Gay guys are in the closet or still finding out so they won't talk about it, and the openly Gay guys are ugly fat dudes wearing makeup. It's like walking into a minefield.
> 
> My 2 cents from experience.



This man speaks the truth.
Also, a lot of the openly gay guys at my school are seniors >:O


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 12, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> This man speaks the truth.
> Also, a lot of the openly gay guys at my school are seniors >:O


 
Yeah. 

My advice, look for guys online, damn risky, I know, just don't use eharmony and all that crap, those are just blind dating websites full of ugly people. 

But look in Gay, Furry or other online communities, most preferably local to your area. Find a guy, befriend him and all that, chat with him regularly for a few weeks/months and see how things go. 

It hurts so much when you find that one super cute guy IRL and it turns out that he's straight, with a girlfriend, it's the worst feeling ever, trust me :'(


----------



## Pliio8 (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm totally homosexual, I think. If not, Mostly Homosexual. I've never found a woman attractive with a woman, but that doesn't mean I can never.


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 12, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> I'm totally homosexual, I think. If not, Mostly Homosexual. I've never found a *woman attractive with a woman*, but that doesn't mean I can never.


 
I think a woman with a woman is quite attractive :3


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 12, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> I think a woman with a woman is quite attractive :3


 
Indeed. Lesbians everywhere. Even if we all die, at least it will be worth it.


----------



## 3picFox (Sep 12, 2010)

Molly said:


> If I were male and you did that to me you would get punched the fuck out.


 
((i know this is late response but))

i would probably say oh yes, that feels good do it again <3


----------



## Jude (Sep 12, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> But look in Gay, Furry or other online communities, most preferably local to your area. Find a guy, befriend him and all that, chat with him regularly for a few weeks/months and see how things go.


 
Furry communities are pretty much nonexistent in this area. The best gay community I can think of is my schools Gay Straight Alliance club. Although most people there are straight, there still is a higher saturation of gays. Not sure if my parents would let me go though without questioning me about it :X


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 12, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> Furry communities are pretty much nonexistent in this area. The best gay community I can think of is my schools Gay Straight Alliance club.


 
All I can say is that you're lucky as Hell to have a school with a Gay-straight alliance. 



DrumFur said:


> Not sure if my parents would let  me go though without questioning me about it :X



Just lie and say you're going to art club or computer club or something.


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Sep 12, 2010)

well im straight, but i like everything. 

Also, lol at the 0% asexuals. hate to perpetuate stereotypes, but i think including myself, we're all waaaay to yiffy to give up mating.

If u are asexual though no offense. Power to ya i say.


----------



## Jude (Sep 12, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> All I can say is that you're lucky as Hell to have a school with a Gay-straight alliance.



I heard it was full of whiny people constantly bitching about gay rights and stuff :V
Not sure how true that is though.



Darkwing said:


> Just lie and say you're going to art club or computer club or something.


 
That might be hard considering I might need a permission slip. Or not, I really need to look into it.


----------



## Cam (Sep 12, 2010)

Im bi

But not a faggot


----------



## Twink (Sep 12, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> Im bi
> 
> But not a faggot


 
damn faggots, lying to themselves

no... no... i know what you mean, i'm the same way most people never guess that i'm gay


----------



## Jude (Sep 12, 2010)

Twink said:


> damn faggots, lying to themselves
> 
> no... no... i know what you mean, i'm the same way most people never guess that i'm gay



Same here, with the whole liking guys thing.
Mainly cause I am still a bit awkward around women for some reason.
And I like metal, most my friends are guys, and I play video-games.


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 12, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> I heard it was full of whiny people constantly bitching about gay rights and stuff :V
> Not sure how true that is though.


 
Meh, worth a try. 



DrumFur said:


> That might be hard considering I might need a permission slip. Or not, I really need to look into it.



Lol permission slips. 

Don't schools usually keep confidentiality when it comes to lgbt stuff? I can't see anyone joining a Gay-straight alliance if they have to get permission from their parents, lol.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 12, 2010)

Molly said:


> You are a straight male


 
I am okay with this.



Molly said:


> Indeed. Lesbians everywhere. Even if we all die, at least it will be worth it.


 
oh hi~


----------



## Cam (Sep 12, 2010)

Twink said:


> damn faggots, lying to themselves
> 
> no... no... i know what you mean, i'm the same way most people never guess that i'm gay


 

Apparently it was a huge shock that I was bi.. xD

I have no feminism in me... cept when I type sometimes...

I get faggeh :3


----------



## Slyck (Sep 12, 2010)

3picFox said:


> Its fun doing that


 Better to go to the grocery store saying "Hi, how are you?" in a creepy voice, oh and getting drunk and going door to door asking people if they've heard the good news. With a copy of the Kama Sutra in your hand.


----------



## Jude (Sep 12, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> Apparently it was a huge shock that I was bi.. xD
> 
> I have no feminism in me... cept when I type sometimes...
> 
> I get faggeh :3


 
No feminism here either.
At this point, maybe a little, but I certainly don't look it.

EDIT: No masculinity at all also
Just stuck in middle land.


----------



## Ziggywolf (Sep 13, 2010)

I`d say you`re strait. Honestly I don`t care much about gender, I`m more attracted by the personality, though I have a butt fixation though,


----------



## Yur Fur (Sep 13, 2010)

I used to be completely heterosexual, but the furry fadom has slowly been turning me bi...
And I Love It


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 13, 2010)

Yur Fur said:


> I used to be completely heterosexual, but the furry fadom has slowly been turning me bi...
> And I Love It


 I'm going to break it to you, but it did not turn you bisexual, furry is the musical theatre of the internet.  Gay/bis join the fandom either because of the gay community already there or such and later find out they are gay/bi.
tl;dr the fandom didn't turn you bi, you were just attracted to furry because of the gay community.


----------



## 3picFox (Sep 14, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I'm going to break it to you, but it did not turn you bisexual, furry is the musical theatre of the internet.  Gay/bis join the fandom either because of the gay community already there or such and later find out they are gay/bi.
> tl;dr the fandom didn't turn you bi, you were just attracted to furry because of the gay community.


 
ah, the irony of self realization through another person.


----------



## Khanken (Sep 14, 2010)

I have girls hitting on me and guys calling me a faggot to try to provoke me. The truth of the matter is that I haven't tried girls or guys intimately, so I haven't even started figuring it out. All i know is that girls with big breasts sicken me.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 14, 2010)

Khanken said:


> I have girls hitting on me and guys calling me a faggot to try to provoke me. The truth of the matter is that I haven't tried girls or guys intimately, so I haven't even started figuring it out. All i know is that girls with big breasts sicken me.


 
Same here, man

Except I'm a total dyke


----------



## ToxicZombie (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm straight, but I'm open to the idea of being with another guy.


----------



## Kureno (Sep 15, 2010)

Bi...probably. I overthink things, then doubt what I'm thinking is legit because I possibly had an ulterior motive for thinking it.
_Pretty _sure I'm bi.


----------



## Cherrymanga (Sep 17, 2010)

lesbian


----------



## Ben (Sep 17, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Five months ago, I voted "Heterosexual." Today, I would consider myself as bicurious. I voted for "Bisexual leaning heterosexual."
> 
> Thing is that women are beautiful in every way possible, but men are sexy, too. Cock doesn't please me that much, but mean do have good bodies and personalities. Women have have great bodies and personalities, but the submission that they give themselves makes me feel bad.


 
Alstor, I'm so sorry we corrupted you.

The fact that I have a woman as my avatar should tell you all enough.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 17, 2010)

Yur Fur said:


> I used to be completely heterosexual, but the furry fadom has slowly been turning me bi...
> And I Love It


 
Ditto.
Ain't that the truth?


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 17, 2010)

It's funny how many people who have barely joined the forum feel compelled to tell us what their sexuality is

It's the same every time this thread is posted


----------



## Ben (Sep 17, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> It's funny how many people who have barely joined the forum feel compelled to tell us what their sexuality is
> 
> It's the same every time this thread is posted



LK, you clearly missed the part where it says "This is a filthy hook-up thread, note me4hot typefuckins."


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 17, 2010)

Ben said:


> LK, you clearly missed the part where it says "This is a filthy hook-up thread, note me4hot typefuckins."


 
Oh blast it, so I did!

(Sending note now)


----------



## Conker (Sep 18, 2010)

.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh yay, another orientation thread to flaunt my fagness in.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 18, 2010)

Who the fuck is Witchiebunny?

Also LK is clearly Charizardsexual.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm psycholosexual.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 18, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Who the fuck is Witchiebunny?


 A pokemonmod rarely seen and when you try and battletalk with them uses teleport and you have to run all over the place to try and find her.


----------



## Kurama0900 (Sep 19, 2010)

Y'see, it's confusing with me. I find myself attracted to men, but I know that I'm completely into women. So, I guess a little bi-curious while being Heterosexual, if that's possible. (Which it probably isn't.)


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 19, 2010)

Kurama0900 said:


> Y'see, it's confusing with me. I find myself attracted to men, but I know that I'm completely into women. So, I guess a little bi-curious while being Heterosexual, if that's possible. (Which it probably isn't.)


 Just put "still figuring out" then.


----------



## Cam (Sep 19, 2010)

Kurama0900 said:


> Y'see, it's confusing with me. I find myself attracted to men, but I know that I'm completely into women. So, I guess a little bi-curious while being Heterosexual, if that's possible. (Which it probably isn't.)


 
Sounds like to me bi leaning towards straight


----------



## ChaosMarquse (Sep 19, 2010)

I really don't know, I haven't dated a lot, can count them on one hand actually, It's odd with me I have to find someones personality attractive before I will find them attractive O.O and I have found that in males and females but only dated males... kinda scared to date a female D: being that I don't get along with most of them and all my friends are guys... girls make me uncomfortable @_@. soooooo I guess I'm still finding out... I guess heh.


----------



## Tsula (Sep 21, 2010)

lol I thought homosexual and bi sexual would be 50%

straight by the way, and aparently the norm.....the charts...they be lien to meh 8O


----------



## LeD (Sep 22, 2010)

"Mostly heterosexual" and "Mostly homosexual" answers are a bit stupid. It's same like bisexual leaning towards....

I think I am bisexual leaning towards heterosexual.
Oh, so much "sexual" in one post...


----------



## Nox Luna (Sep 22, 2010)

Bisexual leaning towards homosexual. B)


----------



## SindirisLeptailurus (Sep 22, 2010)

Straight 4life brothas and sistas


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Sep 23, 2010)

LeD said:


> "Mostly heterosexual" and "Mostly homosexual" answers are a bit stupid. It's same like bisexual leaning towards....



I'm pretty sure that those two options are just another way of saying "Heterosexual, bi-curious" and "homosexual, bi-curious." 

Anyhow, straight here. Catgirls are just too cute to not want them. ^-^


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 23, 2010)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Anyhow, straight here. Catgirls are just too cute to not want them. ^-^


 
Truer words have never been spoken. Sure they don't have a lot of muzzle, but those eyes with that nose and those ears... such a beautiful animal...

Foxboys are also cute as hell, though!


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 23, 2010)

SindirisLeptailurus said:


> Straight 4life brothas and sistas


 
Don't get too cocky, you're only on your fourth post, brotha.


----------



## XanderZzyzx (Sep 24, 2010)

I chose "Mostly Homosexual", though to be more precise, I am homosexual with some bisexual inclinations.


----------



## Pocket Chant (Sep 24, 2010)

Bi-leaning-twords-sexy-people

It really just matters if I get along with the person, then I'm attracted.  I tend to dislike queens in general though, seeing as I make my living as a techie for Theatre. 

I get enough of that at work, I don't want it when I get in bed :V


----------



## jeckbets (Sep 25, 2010)

I have very different sexual orientations over the years so to make my conflicting orientations sign a peace treaty. I decided that I am bisexual. I think must people who live here are not completely out. No matter how gay they are because of this. Itâ€™s rather sad but what ends up happening is people move.


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 25, 2010)

Why is the "This" button missing from some of this thread?


----------



## yoshkun (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm Bi leaning more toward being gay..

To be asexual dont you need to be a plant? 

Oh and hi, Im new to the forum.. first post woot!


----------



## Eaeis (Sep 28, 2010)

Pansexual,but considerably bi since i'm with my gf. Idc what one is,I look past the tiny flaws that make up such insecurities.


----------



## 3picFox (Sep 28, 2010)

yoshkun said:


> I'm Bi leaning more toward being gay..
> To be asexual dont you need to be a plant?
> Oh and hi, Im new to the forum.. first post woot!


 
I think the definition of asexual for humans/furries is not being attracted to other humans so they just wank to themselves.


----------



## Sanity (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm a homosexual-types.  I must say, I didn't expect the numbers that I'm seeing... but then again, in Everybody's-Straight-or-Gay Land, there are WAY more heterosexual-types than any other types.


----------



## STB (Sep 29, 2010)

My sexuality is none of your business. I don't get why furries are so open about personal stuff like this.


----------



## reaux (Sep 29, 2010)

gigantic dyke


----------



## Jude (Sep 29, 2010)

STB said:


> My sexuality is none of your business. I don't get why furries are so open about personal stuff like this.


 
Dunno, open environment I guess. I'm not open about any of this in real life.


----------



## kirobosen (Sep 29, 2010)

99.9999% gay gay gay suckers =3 i love my life XD


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 29, 2010)

kirobosen said:


> 99.9999% gay gay gay suckers =3 i love my life XD


 
Congratulations.


----------



## Branch (Sep 29, 2010)

hooray for faggery.


----------



## Toxic.Vixen (Sep 30, 2010)

I don't judge people based on something as insignificant as whats in their pants lol
So...
I'm Pansexual I guess
n.n


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Oct 2, 2010)

In the first thread I posted in I was gay
Then the next gay again
then the next I was bi
and then leaning hetero

And now I'm still figuring out
And by still figuring out I mean I'm not sure if I like or dislike either gender and I'm not spending much time figuring that out because I don't really care that much
I mean I don't want to have sex, at least for now. I would put myself as asexual, but since I'm attracted to people emotionally there's probably a chance I'll end up wanting to have sex. For now though, no. Sex isn't something I want.
So for now I'm nothing I guess?


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 2, 2010)

Hetero here


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm actually surprised to see that the option that got most votes was the "Completely heterosexual" one (being used to FA, everyone I meet there turns out to be everything but hetero. Don't misunderstand me though, I have nothing against them). Then again, I see that the voters were only 151 so it's still too early to declare that hetero furry fans are a good percentage (or at least a significant percentage among the other sexual orientations). 



> Bisexual - Attracted to members of both sexes
> 
> Pansexual - Attracted to members of both sexes regardless of gender identification


Excuse my ignorance, but I don't undestand the difference between these. I never understood the difference between bi and pan :/ Can someone explain?


----------



## medjai (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm pretty much a total fag.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 2, 2010)

Valery91Thunder said:


> I'm actually surprised to see that the option that got most votes was the "Completely heterosexual" one (being used to FA, everyone I meet there turns out to be everything but hetero. Don't misunderstand me though, I have nothing against them). Then again, I see that the voters were only 151 so it's still too early to declare that hetero furry fans are a good percentage (or at least a significant percentage among the other sexual orientations).
> 
> 
> Excuse my ignorance, but I don't undestand the difference between these. I never understood the difference between bi and pan :/ Can someone explain?


 
Bi means you are attracted to either gender while pan you aren't really attracted to gender specific stuff or that's what I think...like you are just attracted to their personality


----------



## Riley (Oct 2, 2010)

Valery91Thunder said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but I don't undestand the difference between these. I never understood the difference between bi and pan :/ Can someone explain?



I'm confused here as well - humans only have 2 different genders.  Bi means 2, pan means many.  'Many' defaults to 2 since that's all there can be.  I've been told it can relate to things without genders, like inanimate objects, but that just seems like it would get listed under 'creative masturbation.'


----------



## Nyloc (Oct 2, 2010)

We're always the majority yet it would seem to be otherwise only because of who's the most vocal.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 2, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> We're always the majority yet it would seem to be otherwise only because of who's the most vocal.


 
I seriously don't see how we have so many straight people hiding in plain sight, it's amazing lol


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Oct 2, 2010)

Here's an idea. Don't call yourself pansexual. It's impossible to  explain to your friends. And if you don't want to have sex with someone  because you don't like their personality enough, then just say no?

Why would anybody give themselves such an obscure label just to be accurate. 
Face the fact you're bisexual and ignore that you're going to be living under the stereotype of that label.
Keep it simple please :<

Unless I'm totally wrong about pansexuality I mean.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 2, 2010)

Teto said:


> Here's an idea. Don't call yourself pansexual. It's impossible to  explain to your friends. And if you don't want to have sex with someone  because you don't like their personality enough, then just say no?
> 
> Why would anybody give themselves such an obscure label just to be accurate.
> Face the fact you're bisexual and ignore that you're going to be living under the stereotype of that label.
> ...


 
What Teto said, I wouldn't doubt it if I was wrong but if bi and pan are basically the same why make two separate labels?


----------



## 3picFox (Oct 2, 2010)

I always thought that pan meant you don't care what you fuck. Might not only apply to gender.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 2, 2010)

Pansexuality includes intersexed individuals.
Bisexuality does not.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 2, 2010)

3picFox said:


> I always thought that pan meant you don't care what you fuck. Might not only apply to gender.


 
Oh SHIT, IT'S A BLUE H&K!
Also I guess it's that then x3




AleutheWolf said:


> Pansexuality includes intersexed individuals.
> Bisexuality does not.


 
Oh like Herms and stuff right?


----------



## Aleu (Oct 2, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Oh SHIT, IT'S A BLUE H&K!
> Also I guess it's that then x3
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. Contrary to popular belief they DO exist. Most parents just do surgery while the child is young to "correct" the child's sex.
Of course, that can lead to complications later in life.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 2, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Yes. Contrary to popular belief they DO exist. Most parents just do surgery while the child is young to "correct" the child's sex.
> Of course, that can lead to complications later in life.


 I see...thanks Aleu


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 2, 2010)

pansexuality is open to the possibility of genderfluid/genderfuckt and genderneutral people

many societies have more than 2 genders 

it is a little complicated so i can understand why there would be confusion and resentment


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Oct 2, 2010)

Oh yeah I remember hearing that somewhere now.
Questions answered.


What if you just like herms.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 2, 2010)

Teto said:


> What if you just like herms.


 
you spend too much time on the internet???

im sure its out there but i just havent come across it


----------



## Aleu (Oct 2, 2010)

Teto said:


> Oh yeah I remember hearing that somewhere now.
> Questions answered.
> 
> 
> What if you just like herms.


 Then you're a furry :V


----------



## nereza (Oct 3, 2010)

lesbian <3


----------



## Sanity (Oct 4, 2010)

3picFox said:


> I always thought that pan meant you don't care what you fuck. Might not only apply to gender.


 
I believe the word you are calling pansexual is actually omnisexual.  Omnisexual means you'll fuck anything that's fleshy and/or alive... children, dogs, women, men, corpses are all on the table with omnisexual.  Pansexual means you ignore physical appearance (and, inherently, genitalia) and you are attracted to personality types.  Bisexuality means that you go for either gender, and the focus is not on personality alone (such as you like dick up your butt, or pussy around your tongue).


----------



## Riley (Oct 4, 2010)

Sanity said:


> I believe the word you are calling pansexual is actually omnisexual.  Omnisexual means you'll fuck anything that's fleshy and/or alive... children, dogs, women, men, corpses are all on the table with omnisexual.  Pansexual means you ignore physical appearance (and, inherently, genitalia) and you are attracted to personality types.  Bisexuality means that you go for either gender, and the focus is not on personality alone (such as you like dick up your butt, or pussy around your tongue).


 
That just sounds like bisexuality with higher standards.


----------



## Wolffin (Oct 4, 2010)

_Bisexual leaning towards heterosexual_


----------



## Darkwing (Oct 4, 2010)

Teto said:


> What if you just like herms.


 
I think there's very few Herms out there Teto. 

Just go with boys ;3


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 4, 2010)

nereza said:


> lesbian <3


 
Lesbians are awesome, it's no chance a guy can get with them but damn they are hot :3


----------



## 3picFox (Oct 5, 2010)

start'n to feel bi leaning hetero..


----------



## Hir (Oct 5, 2010)

mostly a faggot


----------



## Lucien Pyrus (Oct 5, 2010)

After experience, i'd have to say asexual. Defiantly asexual as it explains my lack of sexual interest in either gender


----------



## Sanity (Oct 6, 2010)

Riley said:


> That just sounds like bisexuality with higher standards.


 
It isn't like there are a lot of things to make them completely  different...

One's more emotional than physical... but heterosexuality  (and homosexuality) is more physical than emotional...  So saying what  you said is kind of like saying pansexuality's the sexuality with the  highest standards.


----------



## SkyeThing (Oct 6, 2010)

Pretty much mostly straight. If that made any sense. 
I'm female, only ever dated males, though if I weren't in a serious relationship at the moment (which I am), I wouldn't rule out getting into a relationship with another female if I found one that struck my fancy.


----------



## brrrr (Oct 6, 2010)

pretty gay, my eyes can still catch a good lookin' girl though


----------



## Ferdie (Oct 7, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Oh like Herms and stuff right?




As far as humans are concerned there is no such thing as a "hermaphrodite". Plus the  word "hermaphrodite" is considered to be misleading and stigmatizing. The correct term would be Intersex or IS.

Ferdie

P.S. The term "Herms" is considered a slur.


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Oct 7, 2010)

> Pansexuality includes intersexed individuals.
> Bisexuality does not.



I see, thank you Aleu. ^^


----------



## Sebastian The Swede (Oct 8, 2010)

Bisexual, leaning to homosexual. No problem with having a girl though...


----------



## Hijiku (Oct 9, 2010)

Gay! ^_^ It's not a phase, it's not some little thing I'm going through, I love men. One in particular. ((I love you Travis!!!))


----------



## Corwin Cross (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm bi.


----------



## Wild_Parsnip (Oct 11, 2010)

completely gay wish somebody would do me ):


----------



## Daberu (Oct 11, 2010)

100% Straight.


----------



## ZhartheMad (Oct 12, 2010)

Totaly bi because it doesn't matter for genders to me...As long as there is love and compassion, its all good.


----------



## kashaki (Oct 12, 2010)

Bi leaning gay.


----------



## Darkhavenz0r (Oct 13, 2010)

_Re: What is your sexual orientation?_

The wrong one.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 13, 2010)

slurs upon slurs upon slurs is what i have
you want to dis the phifer but you still dont know the half


----------



## Aleu (Oct 13, 2010)

Ferdie said:


> As far as humans are concerned there is no such thing as a "hermaphrodite". Plus the  word "hermaphrodite" is considered to be misleading and stigmatizing. The correct term would be Intersex or IS.
> 
> Ferdie
> 
> P.S. The term "Herms" is considered a slur.


 most people don't know what "intersex" means, let alone know if the word exists.

also, don't sign your posts. We already know who the fuck you are by the user name.


----------



## The Color 12 (Oct 13, 2010)

Straight.
And, uh, Darkhavenz0r, you signature almost made me orgasm.


----------



## Ferdie (Oct 14, 2010)

> Quote Originally Posted by Ferdie
> As far as humans are concerned there is no such thing as a "hermaphrodite". Plus the word "hermaphrodite" is considered to be misleading and stigmatizing. The correct term would be Intersex or IS.
> 
> Ferdie
> ...





AleutheWolf said:


> most people don't know what "intersex" means, let alone know if the word exists.



Just because some do not know what the term Intersex means does not excuse one from educating themselves.



> also, don't sign your posts. We already know who the fuck you are by the user name.


Oh, a thousand pardons.

Ferdie


----------



## Kiru-kun (Oct 14, 2010)

Straight person here, God its late... but yeah, I'm straight and what not


----------



## Jude (Oct 14, 2010)

All the straight people here are in fact lying... trufax :V


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Oct 14, 2010)

Penis, vagina... tits, balls... eh, I'm chill with both. :3


----------



## Zaraphayx (Oct 14, 2010)

Sanity said:


> It isn't like there are a lot of things to make them completely  different...
> 
> One's more emotional than physical... but heterosexuality  (and homosexuality) is more physical than emotional...  So saying what  you said is kind of like saying pansexuality's the sexuality with the  highest standards.


 
So people who identify as any other sexuality but pansexual don't have any emotional investment in their relationships?

Ok.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm "mostly heterosexual" because I hang out with furries.


----------



## Silia (Oct 15, 2010)

heterosexual with a mix of bi-curious. :3


----------



## Vibgyor (Oct 16, 2010)

faggot here


----------



## Bai (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm bi and kinda swing back and forth between female and male preference. >: Indecisive.


----------



## TreacleFox (Oct 18, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> I'm "mostly heterosexual" because I hang out with furries.


 
Sig'd!

:3c


----------



## medjai (Oct 18, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> So people who identify as any other sexuality but pansexual don't have any emotional investment in their relationships?
> 
> Ok.


 
They aren't conveying it well, but I see their point. A pansexual does not really pay attention to physical sex when it comes to attraction, but rather emotional gender. And even after all that, they go both ways. It's basically saying anyone is a potential significant other.

Bisexuals are attracted to both sexes, but the sex and gender must match.
Pansexuals don't see that as an issue.


----------



## FenrerWolf (Oct 19, 2010)

I called my self strait for the longest time, even though in the back of my mind I had an atraction to all genders, this fandom helped me find who I am, though when I came out to my friends in Washington, no one was really surprised, lol.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Oct 19, 2010)

I sometimes forget people have genders... ^^;


----------



## JadeFire (Oct 20, 2010)

Penis all the way.


----------



## iiiFoxy (Oct 20, 2010)

Gheyyyyy!! <3333 -licks any guy-   C:


----------



## Riley (Oct 20, 2010)

Oh yeah, I think I forgot to actually answer the question.

Straight.


----------



## Fenrari (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm gay. But not flaming gay.

I like guys. The prospect of having sex with one turns me on. With girls, no.


----------



## Darkwing (Oct 20, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I'm gay. *But not flaming gay.*


 
You? That's questionable Fen. 

Dunno why you have to be flaming in order to be Gay, though, for me, well, I'm completely opposite of the stereotype. 

When I told my friend I was Gay he didn't believe me because he told me that I act too straight to be Gay. 

I don't get why Gays have to adopt some kind of frilly stereotype in order to be considered one -.- And I really, REALLY don't get why some Gays purposely conform to the stereotype the media perceives us as.


----------



## DeitySephiroth (Oct 20, 2010)

For me, i'm mainly homosexual.  BUT, i do like women sometimes, especially if they're dominant women.  They are also who i'm attracted to.  But really, what can i say, i LOVE me some men.  ^_^  In fact, the only women that really attract me are dominant women.......?  Oh well, i'm attracted to all types of guys and just dominant women.  BUT yea.  I guess it's obvious that i'm a preferred bottom in relationships?  Lol.


----------



## CelestiusNexus (Oct 21, 2010)

Completely homosexual.   I was thinking the furry community was going completely homosexual, I guess not.  ^^; Sorry, community, I still love you!  :3


----------



## Lapdog (Oct 21, 2010)

Bi, leaning towards hetro. I'm surprised at some of the results here.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 21, 2010)

still straight :|


----------



## YoshiChief (Oct 21, 2010)

Gay 

But as like some others, I'm not really the flamboyant type of gay xD


----------



## phoenixfurry (Oct 21, 2010)

hummmmm mostly homosexual  ,,still trying to figger  out the other part


----------



## sootthewolf (Oct 21, 2010)

eh i realy dont know yet D:


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Oct 22, 2010)

phoenixfurry said:


> hummmmm mostly homosexual  ,,still trying to figger  out the other part


 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kinsey_scale


----------



## macgradiie (Oct 22, 2010)

hello everyone,

just new here, have a nice day


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Oct 22, 2010)

Bi for me with more of a preference to guys.

Don't hate gals at all, just less of a hassle with a guy.


----------



## MelodyDragon (Oct 22, 2010)

I like boys for the most part.
Though in rps I sort of play with both sexs.
So I'm confused as heck about where I stand in real life.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Oct 22, 2010)

MelodyDragon said:


> I like boys for the most part.
> Though in rps I sort of play with both sexs.
> So I'm confused as heck about where I stand in real life.


 
1. Find a girl
2. lick her twat
3. ???
4. ANSWER!!! =D


----------



## MelodyDragon (Oct 22, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> 1. Find a girl
> 2. lick her twat
> 3. ???
> 4. ANSWER!!! =D


 
Not as easy as you think.... considering I'm shy about even liking guys.
I don't even have a bf living close by, my bf in the California..... * sighs *
There are no guys or girls in my town that aren't married aside from me.


----------



## NA3LKER (Oct 24, 2010)

im heterosexual, but ive never been in a relationship my whole life, and im 17. i dont really care though, all im really looking for is close friends who i can trust.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Oct 24, 2010)

NA3LKER said:


> im heterosexual, but ive never been in a relationship my whole life, and im 17. i dont really care though, all im really looking for is close friends who i can trust.


 you can trust me


----------



## NA3LKER (Oct 25, 2010)

Teto said:


> you can trust me


 
:]


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 25, 2010)

Don't do it Nalker! He has Final Fantasy music in his Last.fm!


Oh, yes. Orientation.


I'm a tad off course, if you catch my drift.


----------



## TreacleFox (Oct 25, 2010)

Straight, but you guys keep trying to turn me gay. :C


----------



## mitchau (Oct 25, 2010)

My sexuality is confusing as shit. I'd ask you guys for help, but the information you'd need to give me a response is kind of inappropriate for the forum I think. 

...It's probably just a common case of but I can say this much: straight guy with a weird psychologically deep fetish for being dominated, in that it doesn't turn me on, but plays with other weird emotions that I enjoy.


----------



## shaaaark (Oct 25, 2010)

ehhh...


----------



## NK129 (Oct 25, 2010)

First off, I LIKE women. They make me do crazy stupid and seemingly irrational things I wouldn't do normally. So I am hetero.
But the rest is a grey area (or should I say GAY)(Oh that was a Horrible joke I just typed!)
It's a bit confusing, sad, and a bit ironic in some ways.
I like things I shouldn't like. I blame the Internet and or society of course.


----------



## rknight (Oct 28, 2010)

for me....it's best said "Whatever" I'm having sex with is my sexual orientation


----------



## SuddenlySanity (Oct 28, 2010)

Heterosexual, and according to Fuzzy Alien even homophobic.

*taps chin*


----------



## Neiun (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm bisexual, leaning towards hetero. I suppose I'm still trying to find out, and it depends on what I'm into for the day.


----------



## rainingdarkness (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm mostly heterosexual, but I've found one girl that I have a thing for. The only problem is we both have boyfriends (though threesomes/foursomes are a wonderful thing).
Not interested in the vagina in general but I don't find trans attractive either so I don't know what's up with that. p: I also identify as male a lot of the time.
Paha.


----------



## Rufus (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm bisexual and still trying to understand my full sexuality though, I feel I'm leaning towards homosexual, but I still like women....


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 31, 2010)

_*ASEXUAL FTWWW!!!!1
*_
Well, I'm not overly bothered by sex at all. What I'm prepared to actually say depends on my mood. Sometimes I say I'm gay, some I say I'm straight, sometimes I just smile and don't say anything. I never had an "experience" with a girl, sadly, but I did kiss my sister's ex. Against my will. I didn't hate it. :|

What would you call this?


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm homosexual, but I voted "mostly homosexual" because I don't conform to gay stereotypes and I hate people who do.

Also I don't hate vaginas like most faggots seem to.

Also there is this one girl in my woods studio who I think is really cute, it's very confusing to me.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 1, 2010)

FuzzyAliensexual.

A.K.A. gay.


----------



## Clint Webber (Nov 2, 2010)

Straight, but open-minded.


----------



## 9livesbunny (Nov 4, 2010)

Straight.


----------



## Kibou (Nov 4, 2010)

100% Homosexual
I've tried to get into girls...no luck

Looks like I am forever homosex


----------



## Kane Quicktail (Nov 4, 2010)

straight


----------



## Kimosky (Nov 5, 2010)

Heterosexual for the most part, but I don't like to be confined into what society has judged to be sexuality. If I fancy a guy and he fancies me.... why should there be any constraints to stop that? I rarely get the same feelings for guys as I do for women, but it happens.

Love's not about gender, it's about the way you feel for someone else (and, hopefully, receive it in return). <3


----------



## Folflet (Nov 9, 2010)

Confused: I like human females but I like furry male or female. Half bi and half hetero or hetero with bi furry fetish?


----------



## Kalak (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm Bi. Any gender does it for me. I wouldn't have it any other way either.


----------



## Chimmey (Nov 11, 2010)

I laughed at the point the Homosexual is the second highest.


----------



## FluffehWolfie (Nov 11, 2010)

Heterosexual, thank you.


----------



## PoisonUnagi (Nov 16, 2010)

Bisexual... then again, while it's definite, it's not very defined... DON'T LOOK AT ME LIKE THAT THIS STUFF IS CONFUSING D:


----------



## israfur (Nov 17, 2010)

When I have a crush on someone it doesn't matter if it's a man, woman, trans, and herm. I clicked on Pansexual, is that okay? =*.*=


----------



## Emily_Maus (Nov 17, 2010)

My sexuality is fluid and has rapidly changed, developed and then convoluted back into it's self, has paradoxical interests etc it'd probably be simpler without the ever-present gender dysphoria, but Pansexual is the closest option, despite I have had periods where I would prefer one sex over the other. But ignoring how I feel, and more at who I'm in a relationship with, you'd deduce I'm Androphilic (You'd describe as Hetrosexual if you'd consider MtF Transsexuals as female <3 I however have issues being thought of as Gay male.  )


----------



## Funari (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm definitely a lesbian. As an artist, I know I'll have to draw male nudes (parts and all), and I WILL...but I will cringe. I just don't like the sight of them - not so much that I absolutely despise them, they just look so weird to me (and the thought of those going in...*shivers*)...And if I just so happen to get a guy crush, they always seem to be the feminine-looking ones.


----------



## locrospy (Nov 18, 2010)

mostly hetero, but I wouldn't mind experimenting with the same sex


----------



## Hir (Nov 19, 2010)

israfur said:


> When I have a crush on someone it doesn't matter if it's a man, woman, trans, and herm. I clicked on Pansexual, is that okay? =*.*=


 wow how dare you click on pansexual it is certainly not okay

NOT OKAY


----------



## Milo (Nov 20, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> wow how dare you click on pansexual it is certainly not okay
> 
> NOT OKAY


 
looks like 18 people are going to hell.

...that's the only sexual orientation Jesus hates right? I haven't been studying up on my bible stuff. I've been using it as a Frisbee to be honest (can't even do THAT right)


----------



## Aleu (Nov 20, 2010)

Milo said:


> looks like 18 people are going to hell.
> 
> ...that's the only sexual orientation Jesus hates right? I haven't been studying up on my bible stuff. I've been using it as a Frisbee to be honest (can't even do THAT right)


 Jesus doesn't hate any sexual orientation.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Nov 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Jesus doesn't hate any sexual orientation.


 
I think it's his prick dad who does.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 20, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I think it's his prick dad who does.


 No.


----------



## durp001 (Nov 22, 2010)

95% Heterosexual male :3


----------



## PoisonUnagi (Nov 22, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> No.


 
But... it is.
oO


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Nov 27, 2010)

A male Kinsey 6 and loving it!


----------



## Pwnsausages (Dec 1, 2010)

I put the eros in heterosexual


----------



## Lucid Argent (Dec 4, 2010)

98% Straight, with a little bit (2%) of pizzazz

EDIT: After thinking on it for a sec... It's quite a bit more complicated than that, but for the purposes of this thread I'm mostly heterosexual.


----------



## Penumbra Noct (Dec 5, 2010)

Kinsey's 7 point scale of sexuality is what is currently used in psychology with Hetero and Homo being on opposite ends and the center point being completely bisexual.  Also Cannon, I didn't see a choice for completely homosexual, but there is a completely heterosexual?  Oh you just labeled it Homosexual..It resembles the Kinsey scale, with extra periphery choices.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 5, 2010)

Penumbra Noct said:


> Kinsey's 7 point scale of sexuality is what is currently used in psychology with Hetero and Homo being on opposite ends and the center point being completely bisexual.  Also Cannon, I didn't see a choice for completely homosexual, but there is a completely heterosexual?  Oh you just labeled it Homosexual..It resembles the Kinsey scale, with extra periphery choices.


 
Edited that for proper clarification.

Still gay, if not gayer than before.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 5, 2010)

PoisonUnagi said:


> But... it is.
> oO


 No.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 5, 2010)

Penumbra Noct said:


> Kinsey's 7 point scale of sexuality is what is currently used in psychology with Hetero and Homo being on opposite ends and the center point being completely bisexual.  Also Cannon, I didn't see a choice for completely homosexual, but there is a completely heterosexual?  Oh you just labeled it Homosexual..It resembles the Kinsey scale, with extra periphery choices.



The thread asks what your sexuality is, not an in depth look at how sexuality is worked out by psychiatrists. :V


----------



## Littlerock (Dec 5, 2010)

Fuck if I know what I am. Point is, I've never been attracted to anything, ever. But Pan sounds about right, if I had to guess.  

>:


----------



## Aleu (Dec 5, 2010)

barefootfoof said:


> Fuck if I know what I am. Point is, I've never been attracted to anything, ever. But Pan sounds about right, if I had to guess.
> 
> >:


 wouldn't that be asexual then?


----------



## 00vapour (Dec 5, 2010)

This ought to be Kinsey scale based...

I would say that I'm a 2, maybe 3? With furry it's harder to tell methinks.


----------



## Littlerock (Dec 6, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> wouldn't that be asexual then?


 Probably, now that you mention it. But it's not like I'm attracted to myself or anything.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 6, 2010)

barefootfoof said:


> Probably, now that you mention it. But it's not like I'm attracted to myself or anything.



I thought Asexual was someone who isn't attracted to either gender?


----------



## CuriousDragon (Dec 6, 2010)

completely 180 degrees straight


----------



## JadeFire (Dec 6, 2010)

Too many heterosexuals in here. We need moar fags. :V


----------



## GoldenJackal (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm Pansexual because I don't care what sex bits a person has as long as something is there. Also, gender is a social construct and I believe that those who are a different gender from their physical sex should be taken in to consideration because I'm one of those people.


----------



## Werevixen (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm attracted to personality. You could pretty much say I'm gay.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 6, 2010)

barefootfoof said:


> Probably, now that you mention it. But it's not like I'm attracted to myself or anything.


 
p sure that would be autosexuality :v


----------



## Riavis (Dec 6, 2010)

I am apparently unintentionally asexual. I have a strange personality, I think I repel people irl but I don't care. I'm comfortable with myself.


----------



## Littlerock (Dec 6, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I thought Asexual was someone who isn't attracted to either gender?


 I thought it was just physically nongender. Like snails. 

Oh well.


----------



## Twili (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm a complete fag when it comes to little girls. :>


But I still enjoy men a bit, so bi-sexual.


----------



## The DK (Dec 7, 2010)

Bi, i can say that comfortably now


----------



## foxxyboy (Dec 7, 2010)

i read this as sexual tension first LOL


----------



## Aleu (Dec 7, 2010)

Ratte said:


> p sure that would be autosexuality :v


 or narcissism?


----------



## Grandpriest (Dec 7, 2010)

How is someone "mostly" hetero/homo?  You are either Heterosexual, homosexual, or bisexual.  The people voting on "mostly" are str8 up lying to themselves or in some form of denial.

Edit: Whatever, I'm gay.  (actual gay, not "mostly", because if you have to add "mostly", just admit that you are bi and get it over with)


----------



## Jude (Dec 8, 2010)

Grandpriest said:


> How is someone "mostly" hetero/homo?  You are either Heterosexual, homosexual, or bisexual.  The people voting on "mostly" are str8 up lying to themselves or in some form of denial.
> 
> Edit: Whatever, I'm gay.  (actual gay, not "mostly", because if you have to add "mostly", just admit that you are bi and get it over with)


 
I've always read those poll options as "Straight but bi-curious", and "Gay but bi-curious".


----------



## Ratte (Dec 8, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> or narcissism?


 
Well nobody has a bigger dick than me.  :v


----------



## Grandpriest (Dec 8, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> I've always read those poll options as "Straight but bi-curious", and "Gay but bi-curious".


 Then that would go under the "still figuring out" option, not "mostly".  It's *really* not that hard to understand.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Dec 11, 2010)

Wow, usually this thread is a lot more crowded than this.


----------



## Bittertooth (Dec 11, 2010)

Mostly heterosexual.  my brain's wired to be attracted to girls, but I can like guys as well.


----------



## Nail_bunny (Dec 11, 2010)

Gay here


----------



## Bambi (Dec 11, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Wow, usually this thread is a lot more crowded than this.


Comes and goes like seasons, fergalicious.

Course, we've had threads like this going on for awhile, so the conversation is well beyond it's paradigm.


----------



## Chronidu (Dec 11, 2010)

Asexual Pansexual.

No interest in sex what so ever but I'll be damned if what's in a persons pants is going to decide if I love them or not.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 5, 2011)

What if they have a second head in their pants who is an insufferable prick.


----------



## Noise (Jan 6, 2011)

I more of a fag than i'm straight but i still love both genders.


----------



## Corwin Cross (Jan 6, 2011)

This place's back, yay! I'm still bi leaning het, but great, now there are 2 guys trying to hit on me  (one's hot, one... not so much), and I'm hanging out with a girl in my neighboorhood, trying to ask her out when the time is right... ahhhh... these teen years suck. I'm like the only one who hasn't had a girlfriend.


----------



## LindsayPL (Jan 9, 2011)

Because I'm male in real, I'm completely hetero and my fursona is lesbian.


----------



## Nathanael_Wolf (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm Bi...but I'm still straight at least in real XD


----------



## Love! (Jan 9, 2011)

opportunistic and somewhat slightly predatory


----------



## RogueSareth (Jan 10, 2011)

Bisexual


----------



## iiiFoxy (Jan 14, 2011)

100% ghey~

.....

Yep


----------



## FoxPhantom (Jan 14, 2011)

I am Bi, but when it comes to being real life, that I would choose females over males.


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Jan 14, 2011)

Straight as straight can be.


----------



## tonecameg (Jan 17, 2011)

Straight yet a lean towards pan sexual

My crushes are always men, except for that one time it was a girl.  Then after that it was back to men.  I don't feel restricted to being attracted to one general gender/identity.  I think I go by the entire individual.  Like I generally go for guys since I guess they fit my general preference, but it's possible for certain girls/herms/transexuals/etc to fit my criteria as well.
I can't say this for sure since I never established any relationships with anyone besides a male.  I can say for sure that I am not dissatisfied with the opposite sex, so I'm not a lesbian.  My friend always debates with me on this though, saying I can't truly know until I touch/kiss a girl.


----------



## Alfeo (Jan 17, 2011)

To be completely honest. I have no bloody fucking idea.

I'm sexually attracted to men only which would make me homosexual but I've been romantically attracted to females before, so idfk. I try not to stress out about it too much.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 17, 2011)

Grand Salamander said:


> This place's back, yay! I'm still bi leaning het, but great, now there are 2 guys trying to hit on me  (one's hot, one... not so much), and I'm hanging out with a girl in my neighboorhood, trying to ask her out when the time is right... ahhhh... these teen years suck. I'm like the only one who hasn't had a girlfriend.



Hey, consider yourself lucky. You're not 20 and girlfriend-less.


----------



## Whozjamazigits (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm bi I guess, but I don't seem to be interested in anyone of them genders. Hmmmmm.


----------



## QueueTea (Jan 17, 2011)

I am mostly heterosexual. I am in a long term relationship with a person of the opposite sex but I enjoy looking at same-sex porn. :3


----------



## Kaizy (Jan 17, 2011)

Not sure
Havent had time to explore my sexuality, but I usually go with bi-curious


----------



## Leoni (Jan 18, 2011)

For the most of my life I've identified as completely gay, but I've been generally asexual for the past like...year. Is this where I'm supposed to say that It's complicated?


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 18, 2011)

Pansexual


----------



## Skittle (Jan 18, 2011)

I voted bi, leaning gay and then I realized, derp I am technically pansexual.


----------



## Sax (Jan 18, 2011)

Only love the guys, whether trans or not. I see myself as gay.
I've actually been attracted by a few girls in my late teens, but even if a girl blatently hit on me, I don't follow suit, though I used to say I was curious about that. It still might happen, but, meh. I've also realized I have no desire to live with a girl, I only see me longterm with a guy.


----------



## Milo (Jan 18, 2011)

LindsayPL said:


> Because I'm male in real, I'm completely hetero and my fursona is lesbian.


 
lol


----------



## Dan Witty (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm mostly gay and intend to stay single, but if I ever find the right person, I would love nothing more than to start a family together.


----------



## HaydenPanda (Jan 20, 2011)

Oops...I clicked Bi leaning towards homosexual but I meant pan sexual, bi is just easier to explain to people xD


----------



## ninjarottwiler (Jan 24, 2011)

im bi in real life and on the interwebs
its nice to have it cut straight down the middle in they grey area of bisexuality :3


----------



## TigerBeacon (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm just boring ol' straight.

No matter how much I look at em, tits don't really turn me on. >;


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jan 24, 2011)

Homosex :3


----------



## Dizro (Jan 28, 2011)

Completely Gay


----------



## alexis.anagram (Jan 29, 2011)

Pan, and I'm glad to see it included. :3


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 29, 2011)

alexis.anagram said:


> Pan, and I'm glad to see it included. :3


 You have me to thank for that, the last poll didn't have it.


----------



## sek-x... (Jan 29, 2011)

im straight por vida
because dudes dont have tits.
i mean at the end of the day a warm hole is a warm hole
but dudes dont have boobs and buttholes dont self-lubricate
so im totally about vagina and boobs
and i totally have a dick
so im totally straight


----------



## LobTiger (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm "Bi leaning toward hetero". Why?
Because I'm a weirdie.
That pretty much is it...don't entirely have a great in-depth reason or explanation why.


----------



## Milo (Jan 29, 2011)

sek-x... said:


> im straight por vida
> because dudes dont have tits.
> i mean at the end of the day a warm hole is a warm hole
> but dudes dont have boobs and buttholes dont self-lubricate
> ...


 
thank you for that insight... 

fucking furries


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 29, 2011)

Milo said:


> thank you for that insight...
> 
> fucking furries



Ignore... whatever that was.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 31, 2011)

Milo said:


> thank you for that insight...
> 
> fucking furries


 
STRAIGHTERS GONNA STRAIGHT


----------



## Sanitys_Storm (Feb 1, 2011)

I put 'mostly heterosexual' because deep in every recess of everyone's mind there is a tiny spec of you that wants to get it on with your gender. The size of it depends on the person.

And I totally just had a fruedian slip there..said 'homo' instead of 'hetero' would've been akward.

Thus, prooving my statement, at least with myself.

I have nothing against other women...it's just, when presented with a pair of tits and a nice, hard, throbbing penis, I tend to go for the penis. Adn I totally just went slut there for a second.

However, if I connect with a femme I won't say no. It's just not my thing.


----------



## Milo (Feb 1, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> Ignore... whatever that was.


 
regardless of orientation that was a bit too much detail for a... wait this place is still PG13 right?


----------



## Fuzzybuzz (Feb 1, 2011)

I put "Bisexual leaning towards homosexual" because.. well. I am? I like soft bodies with boobs a bit more, that's all :c


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 1, 2011)

Fuzzybuzz said:


> I put "Bisexual leaning towards homosexual" because.. well. I am? I like soft bodies with boobs a bit more, that's all :c


 sometimes boys can have soft bodies. Also sometimes boobs.
Sorry man, that's a bit obscure.... I think you're a hermsexual. Exclusively. It's the only thing you can possibly be, ever.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 1, 2011)

Milo said:


> regardless of orientation that was a bit too much detail for a... wait this place is still PG13 right?


 That person also likes to show off how ghetto-gangsta he totally isn't. :V


----------



## Fuzzybuzz (Feb 1, 2011)

Teto said:


> sometimes boys can have soft bodies. Also sometimes boobs.
> Sorry man, that's a bit obscure.... I think you're a hermsexual. Exclusively. It's the only thing you can possibly be, ever.


 
Well that's true, but I don't like boyish and/or feminine men - I like manly men when it comes to that gender (Y)
...I don't even know what hermsexual is ):


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 1, 2011)

Fuzzybuzz said:


> Well that's true, but I don't like boyish and/or feminine men - I like manly men when it comes to that gender (Y)
> ...I don't even know what hermsexual is ):


 Neither do I, but we need someone to define the sterotype. AND YOU COULD BE THAT SOMEONE 8D


----------



## Fuzzybuzz (Feb 1, 2011)

Teto said:


> Neither do I, but we need someone to define the sterotype. AND YOU COULD BE THAT SOMEONE 8D


 
LMAO. Feminine women and manly hairy men WOO!


----------



## FallenGlory (Feb 1, 2011)

bi pride!


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 1, 2011)

Fuzzybuzz said:


> LMAO. Feminine women and manly hairy men WOO!


 "Hermsexuals??? Eeew they're the ones who only like hairy men and girlyboys! I hate those guys!"

way to define the stereotype Fuzzybuzz I mean, now people will avoid being hermsexuals because of the stereotype geeeeeez


----------



## sek-x... (Feb 1, 2011)

Gaz said:


> That person also likes to show off how ghetto-gangsta he totally isn't. :V


 
Hells yes man thug life and things.
Haha my fault guys that was too much.


----------



## Nuriko (Feb 2, 2011)

My boring, one line answer is: I'm bisexual. Heavily so.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 3, 2011)

Nuriko said:


> My boring, one line answer is: I'm bisexual. Heavily so.


 So bisexual it hurts.


----------



## Slyck (Feb 3, 2011)

I can't ********* believe this thread is still going.


----------



## Browder (Feb 3, 2011)

Slyck said:


> I can't ********* believe this thread is still going.


 
It's stickied.


----------



## Slyck (Feb 3, 2011)

Browder said:


> It's stickied.



...

No it's not.


----------



## Browder (Feb 3, 2011)

Slyck said:


> ...
> 
> No it's not.


 
...Yes it is.


----------



## Brace (Feb 3, 2011)

Bisexual leaning heterosexual (relative to target gender ofc)


----------



## xtreme2252 (Feb 4, 2011)

Mostly gay. I have a bf and we're closed


----------



## Hir (Feb 4, 2011)

xtreme2252 said:


> Mostly gay. I have a bf and we're closed



when's opening time


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 4, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> when's opening time


 
I am going to poop on you.


----------



## Jude (Feb 4, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> I am going to poop on you.


 
Sounds pleasant.


----------



## Jack (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm open to whoever is intrested and attractive enough.


----------



## Corwin Cross (Feb 5, 2011)

OK... so, I'm still deciding as of now. I found out that my only blood cousin around my age is lesbian. I have a huge crush on 2 people: a smart cheerleader girl on my street who's a senior in HS (I'm a sophomore), and the JV football star in my French class who I've known for 4 years. Who should I choose?


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 5, 2011)

Grand Salamander said:


> OK... so, I'm still deciding as of now. I found out that my only blood cousin around my age is lesbian. I have a huge crush on 2 people: a smart cheerleader girl on my street who's a senior in HS (I'm a sophomore), and the JV football star in my French class who I've known for 4 years. Who should I choose?


 
>smart cheerleader
>football star taking French

I find it hard to believe that either of these people actually exist



but in the off chance that they do, you should clearly get with both of them at once.


----------



## Deviant Paladin (Feb 8, 2011)

questioning leaning Bi


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 8, 2011)

Pretty simple bi. I used to think I was more hetero, but I realized I'm just more finicky with women and like a type that's harder to find.

I should steal all the fandom's women this V-day for lulz.


----------



## akikoxkee (Feb 9, 2011)

Uhhhh. Well. I'm bi.
Funny story to that.
My dad told my mom I was going to be bi when I was six... I came out when I was fourteen. Huzzahhh~


----------



## Amirrah (Feb 9, 2011)

Why did your dad think you'd be bi at age 6? I'm very curious as to how any adult would look at a little kid and arrive at that as the obvious answer. (I'm bi but I don't think anyone could see ANY signs of that before I was at least a teenager. Who knows though, maybe I gave off subtle clues by the way I mixed my blues and pinks together... )


----------



## SylTaiWaf (Feb 9, 2011)

Well, I was raised in a straight Christan family. Never really had much of an adventurous life cause of my mom, always worried about me. 
I had three sisters, so I was always a (I hate the word but) a femboy. So when I joined the furry fandom, that opened a few new doors to me. And I decided a while back that "Whoever I am in a relationship with, as long as they love me and I love them, I will be happy." So I am happily bi.  no changing that.


----------



## Blutide (Feb 10, 2011)

Bisexual, going towards Gay.

I just like guys better. ( cuter in my opinion )


----------



## Larry (Feb 11, 2011)

I can't believe I'm sharing this, but I've learned to trust FA enough.
I'm a bi-curious Christian teenager (sounds like something out of Degrassi), who is still trying to figure out my orientation. It's really hard on me, since I am a Chrisian and God is against homosexuality. I'm always the guy who females like to talk to, and I've never been steady with one. Same goes with males, but I'm more sexually involved (more like "fap" lol) with them. I usually fap to gay porn, and sometimes to straight porn if I "feel" like it. I always question myself if I'm really gay or not, since I've never actually felt affectionate to a guy as much as I do with a girl. And to top it off that, I'm kinda frightened that I don't know if I'll go to Hell for being gay. But that doesn't really make sense. I'm not preaching or anything, but God made me, and He doesn't make mistakes. If I was born gay, then that was God's doing, and I don't think he'll send me (or any gays/lesbians/transgender/etc.) to Hell for something He did. But like I said, I'm still figuring out. Why does the teenage years have to be such a bitch?

I'm very glad I opened up to y'all. I feel somewhat "refreshed". Let me tell you beforehand that even though I'm a Christian, I have nothing against homosexuality. I (or anyone else) do not have the right to judge another person, especially for their personal being.


----------



## NixWolf (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm straight


----------



## Conker (Feb 11, 2011)

I think I'm going back to asexual :3 I tried the relationship gig (only once mind you, but she is awesome and I hope ot remain friends) and I'd rather be with no one. It's just...better for me.


----------



## Browder (Feb 12, 2011)

Still figuring out. I think I'll be experimenting until I die.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 12, 2011)

larry669 said:


> I can't believe I'm sharing this, but I've learned to trust FA enough.
> I'm a bi-curious Christian teenager (sounds like something out of Degrassi), who is still trying to figure out my orientation. It's really hard on me, since I am a Chrisian and *God is against homosexuality*. I'm always the guy who females like to talk to, and I've never been steady with one. Same goes with males, but I'm more sexually involved (more like "fap" lol) with them. I usually fap to gay porn, and sometimes to straight porn if I "feel" like it. I always question myself if I'm really gay or not, since I've never actually felt affectionate to a guy as much as I do with a girl. And to top it off that, I'm kinda frightened that I don't know if I'll go to Hell for being gay. But that doesn't really make sense. I'm not preaching or anything, but God made me, and He doesn't make mistakes. If I was born gay, then that was God's doing, and I don't think he'll send me (or any gays/lesbians/transgender/etc.) to Hell for something He did. But like I said, I'm still figuring out. Why does the teenage years have to be such a bitch?
> 
> I'm very glad I opened up to y'all. I feel somewhat "refreshed". Let me tell you beforehand that even though I'm a Christian, I have nothing against homosexuality. I (or anyone else) do not have the right to judge another person, especially for their personal being.


 NO HE IS NOT> GOD WHY IS THIS SO DIFFICULT TO UNDERSTAND??????


----------



## Hir (Feb 12, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> NO HE IS NOT> GOD WHY IS THIS SO DIFFICULT TO UNDERSTAND??????


 
"You shall not lie with a man as with a woman; that is an abomination."

"Make no mistake: no fornicator or idolator, none who are guilty either of adultery or of homosexual perversion, no thieves or grabbers of drunkards of slanderers or swindlers, will possess the kingdom of God."

uhhh, right


but you are right about one thing, he isn't against homosexuality _because he doesn't exist._




larry669 said:


> I can't believe I'm sharing this, but I've learned to trust FA enough.
> I'm a bi-curious Christian teenager (sounds like something out of Degrassi), who is still trying to figure out my orientation. It's really hard on me, since I am a Chrisian and God is against homosexuality. I'm always the guy who females like to talk to, and I've never been steady with one. Same goes with males, but I'm more sexually involved (more like "fap" lol) with them. I usually fap to gay porn, and sometimes to straight porn if I "feel" like it. I always question myself if I'm really gay or not, since I've never actually felt affectionate to a guy as much as I do with a girl. And to top it off that, I'm kinda frightened that I don't know if I'll go to Hell for being gay. But that doesn't really make sense. I'm not preaching or anything, but God made me, and He doesn't make mistakes. If I was born gay, then that was God's doing, and I don't think he'll send me (or any gays/lesbians/transgender/etc.) to Hell for something He did. But like I said, I'm still figuring out. Why does the teenage years have to be such a bitch?
> 
> I'm very glad I opened up to y'all. I feel somewhat "refreshed". Let me tell you beforehand that even though I'm a Christian, I have nothing against homosexuality. I (or anyone else) do not have the right to judge another person, especially for their personal being.


 
why bother being part of a religion that hates you for who you love

and for those who say that's not Christianity is about, yes it is. all it ever has been is an overblown showcase of ignorance, and cherrypicking what you believe and leaving the nasty bits out still doesn't make it any better for you.

wake up.

sorry to turn this into a religious thing but for goodness sake, if the Bible is true, God _will_ send you to hell for who he made you. why? because it doesn't make any sense. the fact you're going on a whole 'oh God will forgive me because I'm naturally gay' is just ignorant because that's a direct contradiction of what the Bible says, so why do you follow a book that condones you being stoned to death again? you're just ignorantly picking the bits you like and just forgetting about the parts that want you stoned to death.

it's like a jew talking about all the nice things Hitler said.


----------



## Blutide (Feb 12, 2011)

larry669 said:


> I can't believe I'm sharing this, but I've learned to trust FA enough.
> I'm a bi-curious Christian teenager (sounds like something out of Degrassi), who is still trying to figure out my orientation. It's really hard on me, since I am a Chrisian and God is against homosexuality. I'm always the guy who females like to talk to, and I've never been steady with one. Same goes with males, but I'm more sexually involved (more like "fap" lol) with them. I usually fap to gay porn, and sometimes to straight porn if I "feel" like it. I always question myself if I'm really gay or not, since I've never actually felt affectionate to a guy as much as I do with a girl. And to top it off that, I'm kinda frightened that I don't know if I'll go to Hell for being gay. But that doesn't really make sense. I'm not preaching or anything, but God made me, and He doesn't make mistakes. If I was born gay, then that was God's doing, and I don't think he'll send me (or any gays/lesbians/transgender/etc.) to Hell for something He did. But like I said, I'm still figuring out. Why does the teenage years have to be such a bitch?
> 
> I'm very glad I opened up to y'all. I feel somewhat "refreshed". Let me tell you beforehand that even though I'm a Christian, I have nothing against homosexuality. I (or anyone else) do not have the right to judge another person, especially for their personal being.


 

Let me put it this way, god will love you no matter what. I honestly don't think a higher power cares who your Effing for the lack of a better word. ( and in my honest opinion...gods real messages are distorted cause you have a corrupted creature known as man translating...trust me I won't be surprised that that part was made up.... )

We are made in his image, and won't part of that image be homosexual? Just treat it as such, shit my pastor at my church doesn't care. ( Lutheran myself, but still )


----------



## Larry (Feb 12, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> why bother being part of a religion that hates you for who you love


Maybe God is against homosexuality, and maybe God is not, but I DO believe in God, and I am a full-pledged Christian. I really don't see me changing my faith in the near future. And it's not just Hell I'm worried about, I'm also afraid of rejection of my parents. Here goes..

Last year, my mom caught me fapping to one of Rackun's artwork I stored in my iPod, and slapped the shit out of me. Now don't get me wrong, I'm not an abused kid, but my mom is a little bit of "heavy duty" when it comes to her faith. She took my iPod, my PS3, some books that were unnecessary to take, and a few weeks later, sent me to counselling. It was obvious to me that she wanted me to get "clean". But with all that aside, she loves me, and I love her (even when she becomes a pain, but that's what moms do.) I haven't shown any "homosexuality" towards her, or anyone else for that matter (no Gaydar can pick me up), but if I do decide


----------



## Blutide (Feb 12, 2011)

larry669 said:


> Maybe God is against homosexuality, and maybe God is not, but I DO believe in God, and I am a full-pledged Christian. I really don't see me changing my faith in the near future. And it's not just Hell I'm worried about, I'm also afraid of rejection of my parents. Here goes..
> 
> Last year, my mom caught me fapping to one of Rackun's artwork I stored in my iPod, and slapped the shit out of me. Now don't get me wrong, I'm not an abused kid, but my mom is a little bit of "heavy duty" when it comes to her faith. She took my iPod, my PS3, some books that were unnecessary to take, and a few weeks later, sent me to counselling. It was obvious to me that she wanted me to get "clean". But with all that aside, she loves me, and I love her (even when she becomes a pain, but that's what moms do.) I haven't shown any "homosexuality" towards her, or anyone else for that matter (no Gaydar can pick me up), but if I do decide


 
No offense, she doesn't know how to raise kids.


----------



## Larry (Feb 12, 2011)

^lol don't talk about my mom like that lol
Sorry, I wasn't finished because I went over the max limit on my PS3 
. I'll now continue:
to be gay, I don't have the gay balls to tell neither my mom OR my dad. I have some family members and friends who I know that love me for me and will accept me even when if turn into a monster, but I'll be half-dead if my parents rejected me at all.

But like I said before, I'm in a bi-curious state. I really don't know if I'm actually attracted to men or not, since I feel more romantic about women than I feel about men. Hell, I get horny about EVERYTHING. I think I had an organism when I had my first kiss (which was with a girl), at age 12. 

But here's a groundbreaker (keep in mind that I DO NOT know my sexual orientation): Does my mind AND my heart say to be straight if it meant obeying my faith and not going to Hell? Unfortunately, yes, and I don't feel regret about that at all...


----------



## Hir (Feb 12, 2011)

larry669 said:


> Maybe God is against homosexuality, and maybe God is not, but I DO believe in God, and I am a full-pledged Christian. I really don't see me changing my faith in the near future. And it's not just Hell I'm worried about, I'm also afraid of rejection of my parents. Here goes..
> 
> Last year, my mom caught me fapping to one of Rackun's artwork I stored in my iPod, and slapped the shit out of me. Now don't get me wrong, I'm not an abused kid, but my mom is a little bit of "heavy duty" when it comes to her faith. She took my iPod, my PS3, some books that were unnecessary to take, and a few weeks later, sent me to counselling. It was obvious to me that she wanted me to get "clean". But with all that aside, she loves me, and I love her (even when she becomes a pain, but that's what moms do.) I haven't shown any "homosexuality" towards her, or anyone else for that matter (no Gaydar can pick me up), but if I do decide


 
so you're christian because your mother is a bitch

also why didn't you address anything I wrote in my post

also there's no maybe about it, read the damn Bible and you'll be able to see that your fictional God is completely against homosexuality. stop just cherrypicking the bits you like and think for a moment.


----------



## Hir (Feb 12, 2011)

larry669 said:


> I think I had an organism when I had my first kiss (which was with a girl), at age 12.


 
ahahahahahaahhaa why didn't i see that


----------



## Larry (Feb 12, 2011)

You're right. You're right about me cherrypicking the bits I like, and I should think for a moment. I never think about it, because I'm scared. I'm scared of Hell, rejection, and unacceptance. I'm only 15, barely knowing of what I should do. And because I don't know what to do, I don't think about it. It can get really tough and sometimes emotional for me. I usually laugh it off, but you're right. 
But I don't care what happens to me, if I can become fully gay or fully straight or even die while I'm still figuring out, I am NEVER going to turn back on my God...


----------



## Hir (Feb 12, 2011)

you're scared of something that doesn't exist. you're scared because they want you to be scared, and it has evidently worked.

just be yourself, fuck everyone else.

you can have faith in what you want but you don't have to bend over backwards to please your parents, their wants are unreasonable.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm bi leaning toward gay...I think. I know I'm turning into a chick in my head though. I'm fucked. lol


----------



## Larry (Feb 12, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> you're scared of something that doesn't exist. you're scared because they want you to be scared, and it has evidently worked.
> 
> just be yourself, fuck everyone else.
> 
> you can have faith in what you want but you don't have to bend over backwards to please your parents, their wants are unreasonable.


 
I see your point. Thank you for telling me this, I really appreciate it. Same goes for everybody who shared what they said to me, public and PM. I feel like some weight has lifted off me. Thank you ALL. :'D


----------



## Adhorrent Apple (Feb 13, 2011)

Why is this a sticky???

I'm gay btw. So many gay people here....but I'm not a furry. I don't even know what does it mean to be a furry.


----------



## Browder (Feb 13, 2011)

Adhorrent Apple said:


> Why is this a sticky???
> 
> I'm gay btw. So many gay people here....but I'm not a furry. I don't even know what does it mean to be a furry.


 
It's a sticky because sexuality gets raised as a topic a lot here. Just look at all the responses.

And to be a furry is to have an interest in anthropomorphic animals and to have the willingness to call yourself a furry.


----------



## Trance (Feb 13, 2011)

I honestly don't know what the fuck I am anymore.  My sexuality is forever changing.  >:[


----------



## Morroke (Feb 13, 2011)

I was straight, last time I posted in one of these threads.

I'm pan now, I guess, sort of..I don't know.

I'm dating a girl, and I am a girl. That's gay, or something.
But I look and dress like a dude, so maybe it's straight still.


----------



## Trance (Feb 13, 2011)

Morroke said:


> I was straight, last time I posted in one of these threads.
> 
> I'm pan now, I guess, sort of..I don't know.
> 
> ...


Not rly.


----------



## Adhorrent Apple (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh I see, so it's a subculture of people who are into things like dressing up as animal?
A man in a gorilla costume is always welcome at my bed.


----------



## Blutide (Feb 13, 2011)

larry669 said:


> You're right. You're right about me cherrypicking the bits I like,


 
Now that is only natural and human lol.

In the long run, you'll be fine. Just move pass the haters, they be trollin dirty.


----------



## Hir (Feb 13, 2011)

Adhorrent Apple said:


> Oh I see, so it's a subculture of people who are into things like dressing up as animal?
> A man in a gorilla costume is always welcome at my bed.


 
uhh yeah p. much

we're the worst people on the planet




InsaneNight said:


> Now that is only natural and human lol.


 
it's not an excuse, though


----------



## Blutide (Feb 13, 2011)

Adhorrent Apple said:


> Oh I see, so it's a subculture of people who are into things like dressing up as animal?
> A man in a gorilla costume is always welcome at my bed.


 

Actually a sub culture is the thought of praising a man that dresses in a robe and wears a funny hat. Hearing god in his ear, lol that's a sub culture.


----------



## Blutide (Feb 13, 2011)

it's not an excuse, though[/QUOTE]

true, still part of being human.


----------



## BRN (Feb 13, 2011)

Not sure if already posted.

Pansexual.


----------



## Trance (Feb 13, 2011)

Adhorrent Apple said:


> Oh I see, so it's a subculture of people who are into things like dressing up as animal?


 Not all of us like dressing up in fursuits.  I mean, _I_ do, but it's not a requirement.  A lot of furries are artists or just enjoy looking at art.  There are also musicians and writers, and some people do everything.  
It's not just fursuits.  Personally, I wouldn't say we're a subculture either.  Furry is a hobby first and foremost, though some people take it further than others.



Adhorrent Apple said:


> A man in a gorilla costume is always welcome at my bed.


okay...  

Feeling yiffy?


----------



## Aleu (Feb 13, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> "You shall not lie with a man as with a woman; that is an abomination."
> 
> "Make no mistake: no fornicator or idolator, none who are guilty either of adultery or of homosexual perversion, no thieves or grabbers of drunkards of slanderers or swindlers, will possess the kingdom of God."
> 
> uhhh, right


Old Testament. Doesn't apply.

Mistranslation.

Do better.



DarkNoctus said:


> also there's no maybe about it, read  the damn Bible and you'll be able to see that your fictional God is  completely against homosexuality. stop just cherrypicking the bits you  like and think for a moment.


 Maybe you should check historical context of the bible. :V
Just a thought...


----------



## Hir (Feb 13, 2011)

there are more verses against homosexuality I just really can't be bothered to dig them out, p. sure they're not all in the old testament too

i'll check later


----------



## Aleu (Feb 13, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> there are more verses against homosexuality I just really can't be bothered to dig them out, p. sure they're not all in the old testament too
> 
> i'll check later


 No there's not because they're not against homosexuality.
Most common ones used against homosexuality are:
Leviticus
Romans
and Corinthians.

Leviticus is flawed because it mentions nothing of lesbians. Just "baw man on man secks". I'm pretty sure there's female homosexuals too.
Corinthians in KJV originally stated "effeminate" instead of "Homosexual offenders" or "homosexual perversion" or just plain "homosexuals". Obviously there was a communication flaw.
Romans is annoying because people like to freaking cut it off in mid-sentence to "prove" it's against homosexuality when actually, it's really talking about idol worshiping.

So yeah. God doesn't care about homosexuality.


----------



## ToonBlade (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm bisexual, and I can't quite say more of a heterosexualy-oriented bisexual, but... I've almost never been attracted to a male...


----------



## Morroke (Feb 13, 2011)

TranceFur said:


> Not rly.


 
The fuck if I understand this sexuality shit.

I just know I love a girl and I am a girl.

But I still like dick.


----------



## Trance (Feb 13, 2011)

Morroke said:


> The fuck if I understand this sexuality shit.
> 
> I just know I love a girl and I am a girl.
> 
> But I still like dick.


Yeah, so you're bi.


----------



## Morroke (Feb 13, 2011)

TranceFur said:


> Yeah, so you're bi.


 
But I don't like girls. They're icky.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 13, 2011)

Morroke said:


> But I don't like girls. They're icky.


 Your a hermsexual


----------



## Trance (Feb 14, 2011)

Morroke said:


> But I don't like girls. They're icky.


 B-but you're going out with...  with a...

.

I give up.


----------



## BRN (Feb 14, 2011)

TranceFur said:


> B-but you're going out with...  with a...
> 
> .
> 
> I give up.


 
With a personality in a body, where the gender is superfluous.

Thus the nature of pansexuality.


----------



## Trance (Feb 14, 2011)

SIX said:


> With a personality in a body, where the gender is superfluous.
> 
> Thus the nature of pansexuality.


Well, shit.  I never really had known what pansexuality is, so I looked it up and i think _I'm_ pan.
Maybe.  Can I be pan leaning gay?


----------



## BRN (Feb 14, 2011)

TranceFur said:


> Well, shit.  I never really had known what pansexuality is, so I looked it up and i think _I'm_ pan.
> Maybe.  Can I be pan leaning gay?


 
Heh, it's not impossible to imagine.


----------



## Deo (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm bi. But I tried really hard to be straight. No I don't blame it on furries, and no I'm not 'prison-lesbian'.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Feb 15, 2011)

Oh look, a fresh thread.
Mostly hetero, I kind of have a crush on one of my friends. >_>
Hope he doesn't end up in this thread.


----------



## Hir (Feb 15, 2011)

Californian_Calico said:


> Oh look, a fresh thread.
> Mostly hetero, I kind of have a crush on one of my friends. >_>
> Hope he doesn't end up in this thread.


 
is it me

i bet it's me

it's me isn't it


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 16, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> is it me
> 
> i bet it's me
> 
> it's me isn't it


 no it's me

im the one he crushes on ok

back off find your own


----------



## Spatel (Feb 16, 2011)

pansexual

top of the evolutionary foodchain right here, bitches.


----------



## Hir (Feb 16, 2011)

Teto said:


> no it's me
> 
> im the one he crushes on ok
> 
> back off find your own


 
look you're just a random fag okay

it's me


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 16, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> look you're just a random fag okay
> 
> it's me


 we got to fight
for our right
to paaaaaaaartake in these kinds of things


----------



## Milo (Feb 19, 2011)

Teto said:


> no it's me
> 
> im the one he crushes on ok
> 
> back off find your own


 
and what would you do about it?


----------



## Max (Feb 20, 2011)

I don't think I have one. So...asexual? I just have no real interest in sex. Huh. I have no idea what to classify myself as. Eh, doesn't matter though. Labels suck.


----------



## Hir (Feb 20, 2011)

Teto said:


> we got to fight
> for our right
> to paaaaaaaartake in these kinds of things


 
your mom threw away your best pooorno mag :V


----------



## Jude (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm going through one of those "straight" periods again.
I'm sometimes flamboyantly gay, I'm sometimes straight. It switches back and forth too drastically to honestly tell what my preference is.


----------



## Darkwing (Feb 20, 2011)

Jude said:


> I'm going through one of those "straight" periods again.
> I'm sometimes flamboyantly gay, I'm sometimes straight. It switches back and forth too drastically to honestly tell what my preference is.


 
Yeah, I know how that's like. 

I know it's confusing as Hell, but just let things take their course, everything will be figured out eventually.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 20, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> your mom threw away your best pooorno mag :V


 
Fuck, *YouTubes Beasty Boys*... >_>


----------



## israfur (Feb 21, 2011)

Don't remember if I made a post here yet, but I'm pansexual.


----------



## ursaminor (Feb 23, 2011)

I've always considered myself either Bisexual or Pansexual.  They're similar right? lol


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Feb 23, 2011)

I don't act very gay but I am very, very gay.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 23, 2011)

Furry_newbie_Adam said:


> I've always considered myself either Bisexual or Pansexual.  They're similar right? lol


Somewhat.

Bisexual is either wanting male or female.

Pansexual is wanting anyone regardless of age/sex/race/class.



Paul'o'fox said:


> I don't act very gay but I am very, very gay.


Congratulations. I'm siggin' that.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 23, 2011)

Bisexual, I'd include wich way I tend to lean but it changes too often. XP


----------



## Alphabitz Rex (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm totally gay. Like, Rainbow Day at Disney Land gay. 
But I dress straight... mostly.


----------



## Darkwing (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm Gay :3


----------



## Cain (Feb 26, 2011)

Skift said:


> Still deciding, basically. Everyone who knows me swears bi but I'm starting to swear lesbian.
> 
> Idk.


 
Same here. Well not about people knowing me as bi, but anyways...
I'm still...whats the word...Confuddled, about my sexuality...I thought I was heterosexual... But after thinking, and confiding in a female classmate (whom i like) about my confuddled-ness, I'm still confuddled. I've never had a relationship (not yet anyways, I'm not planning on being the 40 year old virgin) because mainly, my self-esteem sucks, and I have a phobia of screwing up a relationship badly. *sigh*.


----------



## Crimson Raccoon (Feb 26, 2011)

Straight.


----------



## Saska_Wolftail (Feb 28, 2011)

I once thought that I was completely heterosexual, but now I am not so sure anymore.... But I do know that I am strongly heterosexual.


----------



## Corinne (Feb 28, 2011)

I am still trying to figure out my sexual orientation.

I have had sex with men and done sexual "things" with women, but am equally attracted to both.  I'm not sure if that qualifies me as bisexual, because I haven't had -sex- with another woman...

</confusion>


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 28, 2011)

You're hermsexual >:


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm asexual in real life.

I'm bi with a strong male preference in the fandom; the ratio I'd say is probably 95% males and 5% females, so I'm almost completely homosexual in the fandom, though I'm not too interested in porn as my asexuality still carries over. Not saying I completely don't like it, but most of the time I'm not interested.

I'm a guy, by the way.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 28, 2011)

Asexual... mostly.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 28, 2011)

A Person said:


> I'm asexual in real life.
> 
> I'm bi with a strong male preference in the fandom; the ratio I'd say is probably 95% males and 5% females, so I'm almost completely homosexual in the fandom, though I'm not too interested in porn as my asexuality still carries over. Not saying I completely don't like it, but most of the time I'm not interested.
> 
> I'm a guy, by the way.


 You're not asexual, you're insecure.


----------



## Mint (Feb 28, 2011)

Straight here.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 28, 2011)

Teto said:


> You're not asexual, you're insecure.


 
What do you mean?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 28, 2011)

A Person said:


> What do you mean?


 What do you think I mean man
MAN


----------



## Milo (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm so straight, I'm gay. that's how it works


----------



## Rouz (Feb 28, 2011)

I think I'm gay, but don't think I am. I'm a confused person who get in relationships and doesn't know what to do.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 28, 2011)

Milo said:


> I'm so straight, I'm gay. that's how it works


 Life couldn't be any easier to understand.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 28, 2011)

Teto said:


> What do you think I mean man
> MAN


 
I don't know lol, but I am asexual though. I'm not turned on by men or women in real life. It'd only make sense I'm asexual from that conclusion.


----------



## Milo (Feb 28, 2011)

A Person said:


> I don't know lol, but I am asexual though. I'm not turned on by men or women in real life. It'd only make sense I'm asexual from that conclusion.


 
are you one of those furries that thinks RL porn is nasty, but yiff is all that? :S


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 28, 2011)

Milo said:


> are you one of those furries that thinks RL porn is nasty, but yiff is all that? :S


 
I'm not even really into yiff either, but I would prefer it over real life porn haha.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 28, 2011)

A Person said:


> I don't know lol, but I am asexual though. I'm  not turned on by men or women in real life. It'd only make sense I'm  asexual from that conclusion.


 Neither am I :B
But I'm totally gay anyway

Hurrah for not being whores?


----------



## Milo (Feb 28, 2011)

Teto said:


> Neither am I :B
> But I'm totally gay anyway
> 
> Hurrah for not being whores?


 
are you suggesting that attraction to someone makes you a whore? :<


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 28, 2011)

Milo said:


> are you suggesting that attraction to someone makes you a whore? :<


 Pretty much
Get back in the brothel


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 28, 2011)

Teto said:


> Neither am I :B
> But I'm totally gay anyway
> 
> Hurrah for not being whores?


 
That doesn't really make any sense, but whatever you want to think of things as lol.

And lol.

Anyway, I'm not interested in a relationship, never have been and never plan on being in one any time soon so I'm not really concerned about my orientation right now. Eventually it'll come into view and I'll figure it all out but right now I don't care about love, relationships and all that stuff.


----------



## Milo (Feb 28, 2011)

Teto said:


> Pretty much
> Get back in the brothel


 
what does it make you if you post pictures of yourself naked over the internet?... not that I'm talking about me or anything....


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 28, 2011)

A Person said:


> That doesn't really make any sense, but whatever you want to think of things as lol.
> 
> And lol.
> 
> Anyway, I'm not interested in a relationship, never have been and never plan on being in one any time soon so I'm not really concerned about my orientation right now. Eventually it'll come into view and I'll figure it all out but right now I don't care about love, relationships and all that stuff.


Are you me? o:



Milo said:


> what does it make you if you post pictures of yourself naked over the internet?... not that I'm talking about me or anything....


 It makes you a Milo hurr hurr :B


----------



## Milo (Feb 28, 2011)

Teto said:


> It makes you a Milo hurr hurr :B


 
WOAH.... you didn't see any of my pictures! I'm very cautious like that! I don't take pictures of myself D:<


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 28, 2011)

Teto said:


> Are you me? o:


 
I'm you from the future.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 28, 2011)

A Person said:


> I'm you from the future.


 Since when was I a person? >:


----------



## Milo (Feb 28, 2011)

Teto said:


> Since when was I a person? >:


 
don't worry, you're not. he just doesn't know the truth yet


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 28, 2011)

Teto said:


> Since when was I a person? >:


 
After coming to the stunning conclusion that you were a person, so you changed your FAF name to it.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 28, 2011)

A Person said:


> After coming to the stunning conclusion that you were a person, so you changed your FAF name to it.


 oh gooooddd D:
Buuut how can I if my future account is called A Person, also it's this account gone back in time
I don't trust your theory boy >:c


----------



## Pine (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm a guy and I like boobs.

_female_ boobs


----------



## Cain (Mar 2, 2011)

Pine said:


> I'm a guy and I like boobs.
> 
> _female_ boobs


 
Lol for a sec there thought I read you like Moobs. lol.


----------



## kayby (Mar 2, 2011)

Pan, but not one of those who likes fences and bestiality and shizzle
I don't mind who a person is, I've dated a hermaphrodite before... What shhe didn't like was the fact that I was furry so shhe ended it :O

But mostly 'Bi-leaning-toward-hetero' :V


----------



## Riavis (Mar 2, 2011)

I finally seriously looked into Pan. I've never heard of it until the furry survey and ignored it at first because it obviously didn't apply to me- I've never heard of it before right? Never been more wrong in my life.


----------



## BRN (Mar 2, 2011)

kayby said:


> Pan, but not one of those who likes fences and bestiality and shizzle
> I don't mind who a person is, I've dated a hermaphrodite before... What shhe didn't like was the fact that I was furry so shhe ended it :O
> 
> But mostly 'Bi-leaning-toward-hetero' :V



Pansexuality doesn't imply nemophilia, zoophilia, or any paraphilia ever. Sexual attraction =/= paraphilia. :x


----------



## verakum (Mar 2, 2011)

Bi, leaning toward girls...


----------



## Asq189 (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm a _little_ on the gay side, I think. I just recently figured it out, and I think I need a bit of help. I'd hate to spam, but if anyone has any advice for me, PM me on my YouTube account, since I check it more than my actual email. Please and thank you :3
http://www.youtube.com/user/marcusbritish


----------



## Milo (Mar 4, 2011)

kayby said:


> Pan, but not one of those who likes fences and bestiality and shizzle


 
what the-....


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 5, 2011)

I think I might actually be some kind of lesbian. Guys are attractive until it comes to the part where they whip out the inflatable meat stick and start jabbing me in my nether regions, but I've found that women are always pretty awesome. I just assumed until I actually had a functional relationship with another girl that it was normal to feel awkward and that I had some kind of problem with intimacy, and that I was very poor with relationships and emotional intimacy/romance in general.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 5, 2011)

Blues said:


> I think I might actually be some kind of lesbian. Guys are attractive until it comes to the part where they whip out the inflatable meat stick and start jabbing me in my nether regions, but I've found that women are always pretty awesome. I just assumed until I actually had a functional relationship with another girl that it was normal to feel awkward and that I had some kind of problem with intimacy, and that I was very poor with relationships and emotional intimacy/romance in general.



Well if you don't like the meat stick, I guess I could use my fingers and my tongue all night long.


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 5, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Well if you don't like the meat stick, I guess I could use my fingers and my tongue all night long.


 
This is why you're going to die alone RayO, you are easily the most revolting active poster on FAF. No one will ever want you, no one will ever love you, because you are the worst sort of pitiful, unapologetically disgusting furfag manchild.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 5, 2011)

Whitenoise said:


> This is why you're going to die alone RayO, you are easily the most revolting active poster on FAF. No one will ever want you, no one will ever love you, because you are the worst sort of pitiful, apologetically disgusting furfag manchild.



SIG'D!


----------



## Milo (Mar 5, 2011)

Whitenoise said:


> This is why you're going to die alone RayO, you are easily the most revolting active poster on FAF. No one will ever want you, no one will ever love you, because you are the worst sort of pitiful, apologetically disgusting furfag manchild.


 
he does come off as sort of a douche :S


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 8, 2011)

A Person said:


> I'm asexual in real life.
> 
> *I'm bi with a strong male preference in the fandom; the ratio I'd say is probably 95% males and 5% females, so I'm almost completely homosexual in the fandom*, though I'm not too interested in porn as my asexuality still carries over. Not saying I completely don't like it, but most of the time I'm not interested.
> 
> I'm a guy, by the way.


 
Now that I think about it, I'm 100% gay as a furry. I'm not attracted to penis or anything but I like gay yiff and prefer male furries over female ones. I still am asexual in real life but as a furry I'm gay. I've met other people who have different orientations in real life and in the fandom, so I guess it's a furry thing.


----------



## Jude (Mar 8, 2011)

This is how I feel currently.
I have a 70% physical attraction towards guys, and a 30% attraction towards girls.
Flirting with girls is SOO much easier than guys. With girls, everything goes by smoothly and I can be myself.
With guys, awkward is an understatement. I can't do it without punching myself later for saying something stupid or not saying what I wanted.
I hate this game X_X


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 8, 2011)

Jude said:


> Flirting with girls is SOO much easier than guys. With girls, everything goes by smoothly and I can be myself.
> With guys, awkward is an understatement. I can't do it without punching myself later for saying something stupid or not saying what I wanted.
> I hate this game X_X


 
Omg this x.x 

Flirting with chicks is way too easy compared to guys, because it's more socially acceptable, and you don't care about what the people around you think. When you're flirting with guys, it does get awkward, especially for some of the people nearby. 

Don't worry about it, if you're going for a guy, you'll find him eventually I'm sure.


----------



## Leer (Mar 8, 2011)

i'm pansexual.
i sort of dismissed the term until recently, but it fits me pretty well. gender just isn't that important to me, and honestly it confuses me when people put so much emphasis on it.
well. i understand WHY they do, but i never really thought it required that much emphasis. /ramble


----------



## Milo (Mar 9, 2011)

Darkwing said:


> Omg this x.x
> 
> Flirting with chicks is way too easy compared to guys, because it's more socially acceptable, and you don't care about what the people around you think. When you're flirting with guys, it does get awkward, especially for some of the people nearby.
> 
> Don't worry about it, if you're going for a guy, you'll find him eventually I'm sure.


 
no, I think it's easier with girls because so many gay guys are.... well they're just total pricks... it's all about hitting on the right gay guy. if you hit on that gay guy who hangs out with a group of girls at the mall, chances are, he already thinks he's too good for you. that's why I prefer the down to earth gay guys.

I don't really know about women though. :X I mean back then when I was straight, I tried hitting on a woman, and... it didn't work out very well.


----------



## Spatel (Mar 9, 2011)

That's interesting because I'm 70-30 leaning female, and I find it easier to hit on guys. There's too much pressure with girls. I feel like I have to perform. Maybe the lower attraction helps clear the mind and make it easier? Maybe guys are easier and I'm too afraid of rejection?


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 9, 2011)

Spatel said:


> That's interesting because I'm 70-30 female, and I find it easier to hit on guys. There's too much pressure with girls. I feel like I have to perform. Maybe the lower attraction helps clear the mind and make it easier? Maybe guys are easier and I'm too afraid of rejection?


 
I'm in a similar situation... I've gotten some attention from guys but not from girls, which I lean towards.

My mate is the exact opposite. He prefers guys, but his last encounters have been with females!


----------



## Milo (Mar 9, 2011)

you bisexuals complicate everything |:U

lol


----------



## Kiru-kun (Mar 9, 2011)

Hetero, just to boost the numbers


----------



## Milo (Mar 9, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> Hetero, cause there has to be at least one straight furry to even out the bunch


 
you do realize that's the majority here right? check the polls


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 9, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Well if you don't like the meat stick, I guess I could use my fingers and my tongue all night long.


 For you, RayO


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 9, 2011)

Milo said:


> you do realize that's the majority here right? check the polls


 
Well personally I think most of them don't count, most of the people who vote that are newfags who quit FAF later when they get creeped out by the very high levels of Gay.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 9, 2011)

Milo said:


> no, I think it's easier with girls because so many gay guys are.... well they're just total pricks... it's all about hitting on the right gay guy. if you hit on that gay guy who hangs out with a group of girls at the mall, chances are, he already thinks he's too good for you. that's why I prefer the down to earth gay guys.


 
The only good gay guys are the ones that you can't tell are gay.

THEREIN LIES THE CHALLENGE

also hitting on anyone that regularly hangs out at the mall means that you need to raise your standards


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 9, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> The only good gay guys are the ones that you can't tell are gay.


 So according to you, Every gay person that hits on me is a bad gay guy?

.....

I'm alright with this.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 9, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> So according to you, Every gay person that hits on me is a bad gay guy?


 
I'd say that anyone that would hit on _you_ is most definitely a bad person


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 9, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> I'd say that anyone that would hit on _you_ is most definitely a bad person


 Only for the gays, Good god.

Whenever they hit on me I feel like I am dying.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 9, 2011)

I've claimed asexuality.


----------



## Tygron (Mar 10, 2011)

There was a time when I considered myself straight. Since then i've realized some things and I can pretty firmly say i'm bisexual. Possibly leaning toward men but i'm not too sure about that really.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 11, 2011)

I like women. Still. I am secure enough to joke about sexuality, and to know what would be attractive traits in men, but there is no sexual attraction. 

Hard to be attracted to men when instinctual my prime turn-on is the appearance of "female fertility", in terms of pheromones, sexual pace and physiolagy.


----------



## crystalvoodoo91 (Mar 12, 2011)

Bi, but I don't show it too much though. This doesn't mean I'm not proud to be bi, hell no, I'm proud, I'm just shy is all.


----------



## shard (Mar 12, 2011)

When I became a part of this twisted little fandom, I was straight and had a girlfriend. Within a week I was bi, and a month later, I broke up with my girlfriend when I realized how much of a fag I was X3 Not that I acted it, but I realized; "Oh my god, that guy is sexy." And never looked back.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 12, 2011)

Still straight


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 13, 2011)

shard said:


> When I became a part of this twisted little fandom, I was straight and had a girlfriend. Within a week I was bi, and a month later, I broke up with my girlfriend when I realized how much of a fag I was X3 Not that I acted it, but I realized; "Oh my god, that guy is sexy." And never looked back.


 
100% proof that furry makes you gay. :razz:


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 13, 2011)

Adelio Altomar said:


> 100% proof that furry makes you gay. :razz:


 
Lol I've been here for some years, still don't see the appeal in guys


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 13, 2011)

south syde dobe said:


> Lol I've been here for some years, still don't see the appeal in guys


 
I don't think that applies to Texans, though. =P


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 13, 2011)

Adelio Altomar said:


> I don't think that applies to Texans, though. =P


 
how come? Also you remembered I was from there, I'm flattered I think xD


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 13, 2011)

south syde dobe said:


> how come? Also you remembered I was from there, I'm flattered I think xD



Dude, I NEVER forget a fellow Texan.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 13, 2011)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Dude, I NEVER forget a fellow Texan.


 
xD

*tips my cowboy hat to you*
I got one from my uncle and it looks pretty cool, if I can get my phone to act right I'd post it for the hell of it


----------



## Milo (Mar 13, 2011)

south syde dobe said:


> Lol I've been here for some years, still don't see the appeal in guys


 
you should really take a page from ace's book :U



Dyluck said:


> The only good gay guys are the ones that you can't tell are gay.
> 
> THEREIN LIES THE CHALLENGE
> 
> also hitting on anyone that regularly hangs out at the mall means that you need to raise your standards


 
that was... SORT of the point I was driving home. by "down to earth" I mean the one's who don't act like queens. 

THE MALL IS ALL I HAVE DAVID ;~; well that, and maybe Chandler...


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 14, 2011)

Milo said:


> well that, and maybe Chandler...


 
Isn't that kind of far from where you live?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm going to play a game.

What is my sexual orientation?


----------



## Folgrimeo (Mar 14, 2011)

Heterosexual, but somewhat gay. Which side I consider myself on depends on how I react to people in real life, so chances are I'm straight in real life and gay when it comes to furry.


----------



## LafTur (Mar 14, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I like women. Still. I am secure enough to joke about sexuality, and to know what would be attractive traits in men, but there is no sexual attraction.
> 
> Hard to be attracted to men when instinctual my prime turn-on is the appearance of "female fertility", in terms of pheromones, sexual pace and physiolagy.


 
I think that was very intellectual, and I would say the same about myself, however I will agree that being furry might, possibly, maybe, make me bi.... sometimes;  though I am a little uncomfortable with it.  oh well


----------



## Luca (Mar 15, 2011)

I wonder how many times this thread was remade while I was gone?

Anyway, Bi leaning to the homo side is were I guess if in this poll...


----------



## aefields (Mar 15, 2011)

Xenosexual


----------



## Fenrari (Mar 15, 2011)

I recently noted that I'd do a furry (anthro) girl but I couldn't even visualize myself with a human girl...


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh hey funny thing I think the exact opposite,  I can't picture myself having sex with a woman with more hair then me.




LafTur said:


> I think that was very intellectual, and I would say the same about myself, however I will agree that being furry might, possibly, maybe, make me bi.... sometimes;  though I am a little uncomfortable with it.  oh well



Attraction to an idea, or a taboo, does not necessarily mean you can act on it, its an idea which is sexy because its forbidden, not because of what it is.


----------



## Zanzi (Mar 15, 2011)

I've always identified as Asexual. I just don't find people attractive "in that way" if you get what I mean. Also, I hang out with equally guys and girls, and the couple of friends that are girls I'd much rather have a real/friendly conversation with them than some form of "mushy, lovey-dovey" gawking over them(as far as I've seen that's how most relationship are at my school :/). Maybe it's just because I'm maturing. Or maybe it's because I find it my form of idealism.


----------



## Shay Feral (Mar 15, 2011)

66.6% Straight
66.6% Gay
66.6% Pansexual
00.2% Still figuring out


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 16, 2011)

Shay Feral said:


> 66.6% Straight
> 66.6% Gay
> 66.6% Pansexual
> 00.2% Still figuring out


 
Hey,wait a minute...


----------



## Oovie (Mar 16, 2011)

I go with bi leaning gay, I feel too respectful toward women and rarely consider them as someone I want to get with. When I'm around with friends who swoon over some chick or  even worse, ask my opinion, I've always got to force out a half-assed comment. When really I'm not paying attention. :|

I definitely notice an attractive guy before a women though!



Adelio Altomar said:


> 100% proof that furry makes you gay. :razz:


 I'd believe it, but it probably just had more of a hand in easing me into realizing it.
First I was "Hell no."
Then "Bleh."
Then, "Well this one is okay..."
And then "Well actually, these ones are pretty cool too."
And finally!


----------



## Spatel (Mar 16, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> I recently noted that I'd do a furry (anthro) girl but I couldn't even visualize myself with a human girl...


 
That's how it starts. Furry was the bridge in my mind that led to me being pansexual. I'm increasingly confident that all sexual furries are capable of being pansluts if they encourage it.


----------



## Shay Feral (Mar 17, 2011)

Blues said:


> Hey,wait a minute...


 
= 200% sexual


----------



## Hir (Mar 17, 2011)

Shay Feral said:


> 66.6% Straight
> 66.6% Gay
> 66.6% Pansexual
> 00.2% Still figuring out


 ...so you're pansexual :T


----------



## Shay Feral (Mar 17, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> ...so you're pansexual :T


 
Just sexual ^_o


----------



## Milo (Mar 17, 2011)

Shay Feral said:


> Just sexual ^_o


 
oh god à² _à²


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 17, 2011)

Pansexuality is a joke and we all know it.


----------



## Luca (Mar 17, 2011)

Whenever I hear the term pansexual, I think of goats and people being attracted to them...
>_>


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 18, 2011)

Straight now, but I jumped around with my sexuality a lot in the past, and a lot of people really got shafted (make a joke, c'mon) because of it.


----------



## Larry (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi, again. Wow, how do I start?

I'm really grateful for sharing earlier, and I just wanted to thank everyone again for giving me some words of advice.  I made a poem releated to my issues.  I'm not looking for critique, but this thread was my inspiration, and I had it on my heart to post it here.

That's all.


----------



## Milo (Mar 18, 2011)

Teto said:


> Pansexuality is a joke and we all know it.


 
hey don't judge them just because they want to seem more important than bisexuals. 

@skittles... really? huh. how disappointing


----------



## Lemoncholic (Mar 18, 2011)

So lately I've been thinking I might be Asexual... Just kidding, I am a genuine homosex, no makeup!


----------



## theinkfox (Mar 20, 2011)

well, i'm totally straight...
but the best love session in my live was when i went to bed with two bisexual girls
i think it counts as a sexual fetich


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 21, 2011)

Milo said:


> really? huh. how disappointing


 Sorry there. Now to be fair guys have still put their hands down my pants and I haven't freaked out or anything, so guys that really want to be in my pants can, but I just won't do the same back to them to their disappointment.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 21, 2011)

soemone recently told me i was sexist for not:
- wanting to lick vagina
- finding girls sexually attractive

i called her a dumb bimbo


----------



## Milo (Mar 22, 2011)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Sorry there. Now to be fair guys have still put their hands down my pants and I haven't freaked out or anything, so guys that really want to be in my pants can, but I just won't do the same back to them to their disappointment.


 
so... you're a whore?


----------



## Kendrubbin (Mar 22, 2011)

Impaled on the fence for a good few years.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 23, 2011)

Milo said:


> so... you're a whore?


 I was thinking laid-back and easygoing was a better descriptor myself. But it's like my gay friends want to see how much it takes to make me uncomfortable, and I think I'm doing okay so far.



Kendrubbin said:


> Impaled on the fence for a good few years.


 Objectophilia, then?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 24, 2011)

Lemoncholic said:


> So lately I've been thinking I might be Asexual... Just kidding, I am a genuine homosex, no makeup!



You're a British schoolboy. Of course you are homosex.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm bisexual but prefer males


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 26, 2011)

A Person said:


> Now that I think about it, I'm 100% gay as a furry. I'm not attracted to penis or anything but I like gay yiff and prefer male furries over female ones. I still am asexual in real life but as a furry I'm gay. I've met other people who have different orientations in real life and in the fandom, so I guess it's a furry thing.


 
Well, I found a new sexual term that I think fits me better as a fur than gay. It's called gray-a. Still am asexual in real life, though.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 26, 2011)

Milo said:


> you should really take a page from ace's book :U


 
I don't get it


----------



## Yandere (Mar 27, 2011)

Completely hetero. ;D


----------



## Discord Nova (Mar 28, 2011)

Bi leaning alot towards guys


----------



## zlyfire (Apr 2, 2011)

I reproduce by mitosis, but still have a sexual inclination to females. Completely heterosexual in that sense, but asexual in the fact that I preform mitosis to make a genetic replica. wewt long-term dreams.


----------



## Vukasin (Apr 3, 2011)

Completely Hetero has the most votes. Well, there goes the "all furries are gay guys" stereotype.

I'm adding to the completely hetero count.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 3, 2011)

zlyfire said:


> I reproduce by mitosis, but still have a sexual inclination to females. Completely heterosexual in that sense, but asexual in the fact that I preform mitosis to make a genetic replica. wewt long-term dreams.


 
ur hermsexual


----------



## NoFoibles (Apr 3, 2011)

Im mostly a straight girl... but i kinda like other women =3


----------



## Deyna (Apr 3, 2011)

Asexual


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 3, 2011)

Deyna said:


> Asexual


 
nope


----------



## Milo (Apr 3, 2011)

Teto said:


> nope


 
hey now, let's not judge... I'm sure out of the thousands of people here who claim to be asexual, ONE of them might be... who knows.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 3, 2011)

Milo said:


> hey now, let's not judge... I'm sure out of the thousands of people here who claim to be asexual, ONE of them might be... who knows.


 
Let's not lie to the poor creature, Milo.
It needs to know the truth
It's hermsexual


----------



## Deyna (Apr 3, 2011)

No. No 'it' is not. 'It' is a guy, biologically speaking, who has never had any interest what-so-ever to know anyone in the biblical sense, thus 'it' is asexual.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 3, 2011)

Deyna said:


> No. No 'it' is not. 'It' is a guy, biologically speaking, who has never had any interest what-so-ever to know anyone in the biblical sense, thus 'it' is asexual.


 
What is this nonsensical gibberish
r u tryin 2 sound smert


----------



## Deyna (Apr 3, 2011)

Try? I don't need to 'try'. I was merely mocking your use of the third person neuter pronoun 'It' when you referred to me in your last post, since a quick look at my profile would reveal that I am, in fact, a guy. Granted there are those who identify as asexual, who also identify as not having a gender, and there are many (such as myself), who do consider themselves to have a gender.


----------



## Milo (Apr 3, 2011)

Deyna said:


> Try? I don't need to 'try'. I was merely mocking your use of the third person neuter pronoun 'It' when you referred to me in your last post, since a quick look at my profile would reveal that I am, in fact, a guy. Granted there are those who identify as asexual, who also identify as not having a gender, and there are many (such as myself), who do consider themselves to have a gender.


 
it's ok Deyna, he's scottish, therefore his arguments are invalid regardless of what he says.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 3, 2011)

Deyna said:


> Try? I don't need to 'try'. I was merely mocking your use of the third person neuter pronoun 'It' when you referred to me in your last post, since a quick look at my profile would reveal that I am, in fact, a guy. Granted there are those who identify as asexual, who also identify as not having a gender, and there are many (such as myself), who do consider themselves to have a gender.


 
Why would I check your profile for your gender?
Why should gender matter anyway? I mean you only ever need gender when people want to have sex with you and want to know if they want to. And you don't want to so it shouldn't matter?


----------



## GenrisFox (Apr 5, 2011)

Jumping in on this conversation--I tried to date an asexual guy.  He said he didn't care about sex or anything related to it, be it with a guy, girl, or panda.

Anyway, I'm quite gay


----------



## Milo (Apr 5, 2011)

GenrisFox said:


> Jumping in on this conversation--I tried to date an asexual guy.  He said he didn't care about sex or anything related to it, be it with a guy, girl, or panda.
> 
> Anyway, I'm quite gay


 
I take it, you're a panda?


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 5, 2011)

GenrisFox said:


> Jumping in on this conversation--I tried to date an asexual guy.  He said *he didn't care about sex or anything related to it*, be it with a guy, girl, or panda.
> 
> Anyway, I'm quite gay


 
Yeah that's how I feel as well.


----------



## Aetius (Apr 5, 2011)

Gay, 'nuff said.


----------



## GenrisFox (Apr 6, 2011)

Milo said:


> I take it, you're a panda?


 
Nope I is a fox!


----------



## Scamp3rs (Apr 6, 2011)

Straight
Dont believe me?
Check my flash drive.....


----------



## Garfang (Apr 6, 2011)

I am still trying to figure out what i am... Only once a girl hit on me and i liked it but we broke up.. but before that there was a guy who also hit on me and i also liked it but i didn't admit it ... maybe i am bi but don't know yet.


----------



## Hir (Apr 6, 2011)

Garfang said:


> I am still trying to figure out what i am... Only once a girl hit on me and i liked it but we broke up.. but before that there was a guy who also hit on me and i also liked it but i didn't admit it ... maybe i am bi but don't know yet.


 
well if you liked it, you obviously do know it |:


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 6, 2011)

Garfang said:


> I am still trying to figure out what i am... Only once a girl hit on me and i liked it but we broke up.. but before that there was a guy who also hit on me and i also liked it but i didn't admit it ... maybe i am bi but don't know yet.


 
hermsexual


----------



## Azure (Apr 6, 2011)

Honestly, I've no idea anymore. Pretty sure the sex drive died somewhere back there in the darkness.


----------



## Teto (Apr 12, 2011)

voted on still figuring out since I think Im straight but I can never really tell... think Im porbably bi though since the other one is fine to
think Ill leave it for the future to know for now...


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 13, 2011)

Asexual


----------



## LDAxe (Apr 13, 2011)

100% Heterosexual


----------



## Maszrum (Apr 13, 2011)

I love boys and for sure am heterosexual. But there's a little kink- cause girls are such awesome creatures. I wouldn't mind to drag one into my bedroom some time. That's why I voted for "_Bisexual leaning towards heterosexual"._


----------



## Meeku (Apr 13, 2011)

Well... i'd say Pansexual for i'm not especially interested by the gender. What counts is the other person. 
I was straight before meeting my best friend and now girlfriend. People assume i'm a lesbian, others say i'm bi. I don't give a fuck, i love my mate, other people don't even interest me anymore.


----------



## Teto (Apr 13, 2011)

but i guess that depends on it meeku.... are your mate girl or a boy?


----------



## Meeku (Apr 13, 2011)

Well i'm a girl ,and she's a girl yeah. That makes us lesbians to the others. Actually, my girlfriend considers she prefers girls (though she doesn't "look" at them), and i... well, i have her and i don't even feel attracted by anyone else, so it's hard to picture myself bi or lesbian... It'd be more efficient to say that, though i used to date guys before, i had no preference.


----------



## Teto (Apr 13, 2011)

Take on the world, Meeku.
Kick ass out there.

Make me proud ;v;


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 13, 2011)

I am a bisexical.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 13, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> I am a bikesexical.


 
Okay Randy :v
I'm kidding lol.


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 13, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> I am a bisexical.



I'm bispecial. I'm special here and I'm special there.


----------



## PhoenixJin (Apr 13, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> I'm bispecial. I'm special here and I'm special there.


 
Reminds me of a Boy George quote: "I'm bisexual. When I want sex, I buy it."

As for me, I think I'm bi leaning towards heterosexual; I would really miss girls after a while if I had a boyfriend (I'm male), more than the other way around. But maybe there's a super special guy somewhere that could change that. He'd probably look a lot like a woman though.


----------



## Reginald (Apr 14, 2011)

Pansexual & Transgender (Androgyneous).


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 14, 2011)

I honestly have no idea. In real life, gender doesn't matter, all that really matters is how comfortable I feel with that person. In porn, I prefer females/feminine figures. 

I also have no intention of pursuing a "real" relationship anymore, so that probably affects my thoughts about it.

I dunno. I like what I like. Doesn't need a label.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 14, 2011)

I am pretty gay, like really gay.
I probably will never do anything with a woman (unless it's a M to F trans).
I don't find guys in general hot, only certain guys are like "Mmmm, damn I want some of that."


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 14, 2011)

Just came back to this thread after seeing it being a little bit more active... I guess I really am a homo, but somehow I feel damn ashamed of it. Dunno why. :|


----------



## ArgonTheFox (Apr 14, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I feel damn ashamed of it. Dunno why. :|


 
Gibby its normal to feel like that. you get over it after a while and learn to accept yourself.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 14, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Just came back to this thread after seeing it being a little bit more active... I guess I really am a homo, but somehow I feel damn ashamed of it. Dunno why. :|


 
That's terrible, must be god telling you to be. :V
Nah Gibby, I'm sure you'll get over that, just as I did. ^^
I would give you a nice hug and tell you it's okay in a soft voice, but I can't.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 14, 2011)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I would give you a nice hug and tell you it's okay in a soft voice, *but I can't.*


 
WELL PISS. >;c

:V

Yeah, it just somehow feels to me as if I'm aware I'm going through some silly teen phase. But meh, you're all right, it'll pass no doubt and I will continue being a fag and doing fag things. :3


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 14, 2011)

Gibby said:


> WELL PISS. >;c
> 
> :V
> 
> Yeah, it just somehow feels to me as if I'm aware I'm going through some silly teen phase. But meh, you're all right, it'll pass no doubt and I will continue being a fag and doing fag things. :3


 Yes you just keep doing those things.


----------



## Meeku (Apr 14, 2011)

XD Haha, yeah sure !


----------



## Darkwing (Apr 14, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Just came back to this thread after seeing it being a little bit more active... I guess I really am a homo, but somehow I feel damn ashamed of it. Dunno why. :|


 
It's normal to feel like that, I felt that way myself when I realized I was gay, in time you learn to embrace and accept it.


----------



## Spatel (Apr 14, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Just came back to this thread after seeing it being a little bit more active... I guess I really am a homo, but somehow I feel damn ashamed of it. Dunno why. :|



God didn't put people on this planet to have sex the way he intended. We're supposed to hack the system and fuck things up. That's the only way to live. You've got to just start thinking gayer thoughts and relish in the sheer gayness of all of it.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 14, 2011)

Spatel said:


> God didn't put people on this planet to have sex the way he intended. We're supposed to hack the system and fuck things up. That's the only way to live. You've got to just start thinking gayer thoughts and relish in the sheer gayness of all of it.


 
That's funny, when I realised, it's like something snapped in my mind. I just couldn't stop getting excited at the thought of gay stuff which came into my mind frequently. I'm all up for gay, it's just that pushing my old, straight thoughts away never to be seen again despite not having experienced anything myself just feels damn wrong somehow.

Meh. I'll just take your advice and be who I am, after all. :3


----------



## fingerpaints (Apr 16, 2011)

Bi but leaning towoards being a lesbian, no offence to the guys out there that are lovely, but im a bit over having my heart torn outta my chest & stomped on by men, maybe I havent found the right one, but maybe its a woman, ive dated both and have always found women more appealing, but yeah, I wouldnt say 'lesbian' cause, well, I could find a guy too.

I dunno, sexuality aint like soup, you cant put a label on it.


----------



## JoshGoesRawr (Apr 16, 2011)

Bisexual leaning to homosexual.
I definitely prefer men, so, for example, if there was a man and a woman that had the same personality and were equally attractive I would more than likely be attracted to the man. I just don't find boobs and vagina to be that great XD


----------



## ArgonTheFox (Apr 16, 2011)

I dont think im still figureing out any more...bisexual leaning towards homosexual...


----------



## Lobar (Apr 16, 2011)

Huh, apparently I never posted in this thread.

I am a sex-positive bisexual.  I've tried both sides and have no lasting preference for either (though I do have moods for one or the other sometimes).  I also believe that as long as all parties give informed consent and get what they want out of it, sex should never be seen as immoral, or otherwise "bad".  FWBs are cool by me.

None of that makes me a "slut".  Do not approach me just for sex, you won't get it.


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 16, 2011)

fingerpaints said:


> Bi but leaning towoards being a lesbian, no offence to the guys out there that are lovely, but im a bit over having my heart torn outta my chest & stomped on by men,


Sigh. And this is why I'm iffy towards lesbians. Hearts can be "torn out and stomped on" by both genders. It's not exclusive to one gender.



Lobar said:


> None of that makes me a "slut".  Do not approach me just for sex, you won't get it.


Hay bby let's yiff....


----------



## RagnarokChu (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm murrsexual.

I'm let everything murr me up and I'll murr all of that too.

Can't be picky about your murrs.


----------



## CarlMinez (Apr 18, 2011)

19 percent goes with "completely heterosexual? 

You are not real furries, right? This is a joke, right?


----------



## K.A.I.S.E.R- X (Apr 18, 2011)

Straight.


----------



## Spatel (Apr 18, 2011)

CarlMinez said:


> 19 percent goes with "completely heterosexual?
> 
> You are not real furries, right? This is a joke, right?


 
5 years ago that's what I would have put. Give them time.


----------



## Blutide (Apr 18, 2011)

Bi,

Have always been the 50/50.


----------



## Teto (Apr 19, 2011)

What's the deal with pansexuality anyway? The way it's been described to me it just sounds like the pretentious version of bisexuality. That it's all about the person, not the gender. The way I see it, a bisexual with standards likes both genders but will only have sex with who they want to have sex with, based on that person's personality.

After all, it is a sexuality. Sex is even in the word, it's got nothing to do with personalities. It's about what gender you will have sex with. Sexuality has nothing to do with personality.


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 19, 2011)

Pansexual means you have an attraction towards kitchenware.


----------



## RagnarokChu (Apr 19, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> Pansexual means you have an attraction towards kitchenware.


 If it's hawt enough.


----------



## Teto (Apr 19, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> Pansexual means you have an attraction towards kitchenware.


 
Fuck me with a whisk.


----------



## NeuroCypher (Apr 21, 2011)

Straight, but I like to keep an open mind


----------



## Radiohead (Apr 21, 2011)

Pansexual. Gender means nothing to me. Unfortunately I cannot have sex, though. Forever alone.


----------



## keretceres (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm Gay, but I idnetifiy very strongly as male... I DO have the odd het leaning from time to time but cant sustain a relationship with a girl *I become totally indifferent to her* I was wondering if that is odd, as I have some trouble being in the same room as most gay guys here where I live, they do not see eye to eye with me >_<
*though when it comes to sex I don't really mind who I sleep with, provided they have the correct plumbing xD* I have a long history for going for Bi guys... [and getting hurt xD]


----------



## Oovie (Apr 21, 2011)

Had a straight preference at 13, potentially bi-curious then around 15, and either way confidently around 19. Ran through one end of the spectrum to the other pretty smoothly, never once in denial that I remember. Until the last month maybe. 

First time I've ever been flustered over this... Stuck between bi leaning gay and gay. I don't deny that some aspects of the female body are appealing, but I don't want anything to do with them (no offense). If a naked chick threw herself at me I'd manage some arousal, but at the same time I would turn her down unquestionably on the spot. Also I remind myself I never check out women, _never_.

I don't know if I'm seeking help to try and understand, I've never felt this kind of pressure on my mind when it came to my orientation in the past. I'm getting so agitated over this and I don't even know why... I just figured someone knows what I'm talking about?


----------



## Spatel (Apr 21, 2011)

litso said:


> What's the deal with pansexuality anyway? The way it's been described to me it just sounds like the pretentious version of bisexuality. That it's all about the person, not the gender. The way I see it, a bisexual with standards likes both genders but will only have sex with who they want to have sex with, based on that person's personality.
> 
> After all, it is a sexuality. Sex is even in the word, it's got nothing to do with personalities. It's about what gender you will have sex with. Sexuality has nothing to do with personality.



Originally it was meant as 'bisexual' while acknowledging the sliding scale of gender, but it's redundant in that role. Obviously someone that is bisexual will be attracted to intersex/transexual individuals if they're hot. 

So now I use it jokingly as a furry-only term for furries attracted to anthro stuff.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 22, 2011)

Oovie said:


> Had a straight preference at 13, potentially bi-curious then around 15, and either way confidently around 19. Ran through one end of the spectrum to the other pretty smoothly, never once in denial that I remember. Until the last month maybe.
> 
> First time I've ever been flustered over this... Stuck between bi leaning gay and gay. I don't deny that some aspects of the female body are appealing, but I don't want anything to do with them (no offense). If a naked chick threw herself at me I'd manage some arousal, but at the same time I would turn her down unquestionably on the spot. Also I remind myself I never check out women, _never_.
> 
> I don't know if I'm seeking help to try and understand, I've never felt this kind of pressure on my mind when it came to my orientation in the past. I'm getting so agitated over this and I don't even know why... I just figured someone knows what I'm talking about?


 
Your story is about the same as mine but on a different time range.  I personally identify as homosexual at this point, although it's really more like 80-90% and not a straight 100.  It sounds to me like you're in about the same place.  The only advice I'd have to give you is to not worry about it to much; you'll know when you find somebody you like~


----------



## Oovie (Apr 23, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Your story is about the same as mine but on a  different time range.  I personally identify as homosexual at this  point, although it's really more like 80-90% and not a straight 100.  It  sounds to me like you're in about the same place.  The only advice I'd  have to give you is to not worry about it to much; you'll know when you  find somebody you like~


 I guess it does seem silly now that I'd get caught up in all this  really. I've been palling around with a guy lately with practically  identical interests, and he's made a significant impact on my psyche  lately. For the better though, only known him for a week now and I've had a  friend or two point out I'm contradicting the way I usually act already (... Which I have to be a little careful about around them possibly).

Thanks for the opinion! I feel even more at ease about this than yesterday already. :>


----------



## Stealthy (Apr 23, 2011)

Kinsey 4.5 biromantic asexual.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 23, 2011)

Oovie said:


> I guess it does seem silly now that I'd get caught up in all this  really. I've been palling around with a guy lately with practically  identical interests, and he's made a significant impact on my psyche  lately. For the better though, only known him for a week now and I've had a  friend or two point out I'm contradicting the way I usually act already (... Which I have to be a little careful about around them possibly).
> 
> Thanks for the opinion! I feel even more at ease about this than yesterday already. :>


 
You should ask him out~

Really though, I'm glad to help.


----------



## Kaelnarae (Apr 28, 2011)

Me Drow swing both ways. Mostly into seducin' the ladies though~ it's always a fun game to play. (God that looks shallow. Sounds a lot better in my head.) Sometimes I stumble on the occasional femboy though.

-Nods with sagacity-


----------



## Spatel (Apr 28, 2011)

Deer said:


> Pansexual. Gender means nothing to me. Unfortunately I cannot have sex, though. Forever alone.


 Couldn't you just date other HIV+ patients? Or bugchasers that don't care if they get it?


----------



## Darkwing (Apr 28, 2011)

Spatel said:


> Couldn't you just date other HIV+ patients? Or bugchasers that don't care if they get it?


 
First reading this I was like, "what"? Then I read some of deer's previous posts. 

I'm very sorry deer, no one deserves to have that kind of disease.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 28, 2011)

Spatel said:


> Couldn't you just date other HIV+ patients?


 
Only if they have the same strain.  Otherwise you could get double HIV.  That is not even a joke that is a real thing, you can have multiple strains of HIV.


----------



## Teto (Apr 28, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Only if they have the same strain.  Otherwise you could get double HIV.  That is not even a joke that is a real thing, you can have multiple strains of HIV.


 
I think it's ridiculous that I never knew about that until now. People don't talk about these things >:


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 28, 2011)

litso said:


> I think it's ridiculous that I never knew about that until now. People don't talk about these things >:


 
They really aught to teach people that first year of high school.


----------



## Teto (Apr 28, 2011)

The extent of sexual education in my high school was half an hour on condoms. That's it.


----------



## Tissemand (Apr 28, 2011)

99.3% homosexual, 0.7% straight for those really cute ladies! :3


----------



## Spatel (Apr 28, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Only if they have the same strain.  Otherwise you could get double HIV.  That is not even a joke that is a real thing, you can have multiple strains of HIV.


 This is true. Different strains will respond to different antiretrovirals, which would double and then triple the costs of staying alive past a certain age. If someone else knows they're possed, they probably know what strain they have, right?



litso said:


> The extent of sexual education in my high school was half an hour on condoms. That's it.


 Could've been worse. Could've been abstinence.


----------



## Teto (Apr 29, 2011)

Tissemand said:


> 99.3% homosexual, 0.7% straight for those really cute ladies! :3


 
What did you use to calculate this?
Why do people use such specific percentages
I JUST CAN'T UNDERSTAAAND ;;


----------



## Azure (Apr 29, 2011)

litso said:


> What did you use to calculate this?
> Why do people use such specific percentages
> I JUST CAN'T UNDERSTAAAND ;;


 Sometimes, women become appealing for one reason or another. As in, just beyond that normal appreciation of beauty, more to the degree of DAT ASS, or DEM GAMS :V Women just have better sexual characteristics sometimes :V


----------



## Tissemand (Apr 29, 2011)

litso said:


> What did you use to calculate this?
> Why do people use such specific percentages
> I JUST CAN'T UNDERSTAAAND ;;


 It's magic


----------



## Spatel (Apr 29, 2011)

Azure said:


> Sometimes, women become appealing for one reason or another. As in, just beyond that normal appreciation of beauty, more to the degree of DAT ASS, or DEM GAMS :V Women just have better sexual characteristics sometimes :V


 
If we could just be a race of hermaphroditic dickgirls everything would be perfect.


----------



## AdrianKain (May 2, 2011)

Idc. its all the same to me. althought i could never see myself in a full-blown relationship with a man, i think casual sex is n big whoop.


----------



## Thalassa (May 2, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> Isn't asexual a thing only happening to animals?



I have pet sea urchins that are asexual... As in they're both male a female at the same time.


----------



## DarrylWolf (May 3, 2011)

Can virgins give an honest answer?


----------



## Dyluck (May 3, 2011)

DarrylWolf said:


> Can virgins give an honest answer?


 
Only if you're over twenty.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 3, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> Pansexual means you have an attraction towards kitchenware.


 
I thought it was sex with bread. [shrugs]


----------



## Valen Jess Khriss (May 3, 2011)

Irl: Bi, leaning more towards men.
In RPs: Bi, leaning towards women (I just seem to find better writers in women then in men online :/ )


----------



## Iri (May 3, 2011)

I'm bi, but sometimes I prefer one gender over the other, it just depends on my mood.


----------



## iKnitPies (May 3, 2011)

Lets have a vote of what my sexuality is. Kay?


----------



## Dyluck (May 3, 2011)

iKnitPies said:


> Lets have a vote of what my sexuality is. Kay?


 
Well you're a goat so you like tin cans and stuff right


----------



## iKnitPies (May 3, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Well you're a goat so you like tin cans and stuff right


 I like this idea.


----------



## Yuma (May 6, 2011)

It's hard to tell... there are good points to both....


----------



## Yuma (May 6, 2011)

I agree with this... I think they just make stuff up. Also cute icon.


----------



## Wiskey-Wolf (May 7, 2011)

I like women so straight.


----------



## Like (May 8, 2011)

Bisexual. 

But leaning a little bit more to homosexual than hetero. :3


----------



## Spatel (May 10, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I'm going to break it to you, but it did not turn you bisexual, furry is the musical theatre of the internet.  Gay/bis join the fandom either because of the gay community already there or such and later find out they are gay/bi.
> tl;dr the fandom didn't turn you bi, you were just attracted to furry because of the gay community.


I'm not sure you can speak for everyone's sexuality. I could see ways that furry porn and the somewhat homonormative furry community could nudge people who wouldn't have otherwise experimented in that direction.

It's a bit of both, I think.

(sorry to dredge this old post up, but nothing is happening in the thread so I figured...)


----------



## Dyluck (May 10, 2011)

Spatel said:


> furry community could nudge people who wouldn't have otherwise experimented in that direction.


 
Like conservative congressman getting their dicks sucked by other men in a park bathroom.  They wouldn't have experimented in that direction if that park bathroom hadn't been there, it's not that they were repressed homosexuals with prior interest in homosexual activities to begin with, no sir.


----------



## Spatel (May 10, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Like conservative congressman getting their dicks sucked by other men in a park bathroom.  They wouldn't have experimented in that direction if that park bathroom hadn't been there, it's not that they were repressed homosexuals with prior interest in homosexual activities to begin with, no sir.


 
That's fine if you want to dismiss it, but I think a good case could be made.

Furry characters are very abstract compared to real humans. The difference between male and female anthros is insignificant compared to the difference between species and body type. Developing an attraction to them could change the way someone looks at humans. After all the difference between male and female humans is pretty small compared to say, dragons and foxes. Yet the brain can wire itself to find dragons and foxes 'hot'. It's an interesting machine the way it tricks us like that. I doubt it would reverse someone's sexual orientation from straight to gay...  more like pull everyone on the edges towards the middle.


----------



## Dyluck (May 11, 2011)

Spatel said:


> Yet the brain can wire itself to find dragons and foxes 'hot'. It's an interesting machine the way it tricks us like that. I doubt it would reverse someone's sexual orientation from straight to gay...  more like pull everyone on the edges towards the middle.



It sounds like you're trying to argue that because the difference between XX and Xy chromosome pairs is less than the difference between different species of anthropomorphic characters that therefore having a sexual attraction to drawings of animal people can make you more attracted to a sex that you aren't naturally oriented towards.

Yeah, if you masturbate to drawings of humanoid foxes enough times, you'll eventually be classically conditioned to have a fetish for drawings of humanoid foxes, but sexual orientation _does not work that way_ or else those conservative congressman would be at home with their wife and two kids instead of getting their dicks sucked by men in a park bathroom.

That is to say, the furry fandom isn't going to make someone more or less hetero or homosexual than they were naturally inclined to be.  It could certainly make them more aware of how they are inclined or influence them to experiment with the other sex, but experimenting like that is a choice that an individual makes whereas their actual orientation is not.

\I guess that women could be influenced somewhat, but their sexuality has much more plasticity than that of men.


----------



## Frokusblakah (May 11, 2011)

Straight as it gets.  Reading this thread has been interesting though, lol.  o_o;;


----------



## Spatel (May 11, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> I guess that women could be influenced somewhat, but their sexuality has much more plasticity than that of men.


 Would you say your sexuality changed over time, or that you simply gained a greater awareness of what was always there?

For me it was a bit of both. I would disagree with the notion that male sexuality has less plasticity. There is a large emotional component that can significantly change the way your brain interprets the human body. Men are taught to be emotionally closed-off, but that is not a biological phenomenon. That's a cultural construct.


----------



## Mediteral_Hart (May 13, 2011)

I guess I'm a pretty gay dragon, of course, the only people I've been with are guys so who knows, it could change if I get lucky


----------



## Aleu (May 14, 2011)

Spatel said:


> Would you say your sexuality changed over time, or that you simply gained a greater awareness of what was always there?
> 
> For me it was a bit of both. I would disagree with the notion that male sexuality has less plasticity. There is a large emotional component that can significantly change the way your brain interprets the human body. Men are taught to be emotionally closed-off, but that is not a biological phenomenon. That's a cultural construct.


Nothing really changes other than a person's self-awareness.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (May 14, 2011)

Frokusblakah said:


> Straight as it gets.  Reading this thread has been interesting though, lol.  o_o;;



Basically this, although I didn't bother reading all of the thread because I'm afraid of what I might find lurking in here. 

Also it seems that the statistics have once again proven themselves to be pointless (68% of all statistics are made up on the spot after all :V).


----------



## PieCreature (May 14, 2011)

Im mostly straight. VERY mostly 81


----------



## Spatel (May 14, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> Basically this, although I didn't bother reading all of the thread because I'm afraid of what I might find lurking in here.
> 
> Also it seems that the statistics have once again proven themselves to be pointless (68% of all statistics are made up on the spot after all :V).


 
What do you mean by that? The statistics look pretty reasonable. The only thing they're missing is a difference between male/female, but there isn't enough room.



Aleu said:


> Nothing really changes other than a person's self-awareness.


 I would disagree. There are things I didn't used to like. They used to  be huge turnoffs. I grew as a person, and now I like them. Acquired  tastes, I would say. I could acquire more tastes pretty easily if I  needed to. If you just masturbate while looking at something you'll  start to warm up to it. The brain can only associate images with  pleasure for so long before it starts to form causal connections.

Now maybe I was always a pansexual freak and the ability to do this is  unique to me. I have trouble seeing how human sexuality could work any  other way though.


----------



## Spatel (May 14, 2011)

-dp-


----------



## Saracide (May 14, 2011)

hetero


----------



## Dyluck (May 14, 2011)

Spatel said:


> I would disagree. There are things I didn't used to like. They used to  be huge turnoffs. I grew as a person, and now I like them. Acquired  tastes, I would say. I could acquire more tastes pretty easily if I  needed to. If you just masturbate while looking at something you'll  start to warm up to it. The brain can only associate images with  pleasure for so long before it starts to form causal connections.


 
From what I've read (and the two semesters of human sexuality I took at university), sexual orientation can't be classically conditioned like that.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 14, 2011)

What if I just enjoy objectifying male furries not gay at all?

Answer that, David :U


----------



## CannotWait (May 14, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> From what I've read (and the two semesters of human sexuality I took at university), sexual orientation can't be classically conditioned like that.


 
So then how does the mind change sexual orientation, because I'm absolutely sure that has happened. I'm not talking about closet gays that pretended they were straight for a long time, I'm talking about heterosexuals that slowly conditioned away from women over time.


----------



## Spatel (May 14, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> So then how does the mind change sexual orientation, because I'm absolutely sure that has happened. I'm not talking about closet gays that pretended they were straight for a long time, I'm talking about heterosexuals that slowly conditioned away from women over time.


 Ask Oovie since apparently that happened to him.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (May 15, 2011)

Spatel said:


> What do you mean by that? The statistics look pretty reasonable. The only thing they're missing is a difference between male/female, but there isn't enough room.


 
I was mostly being facetious.

All I really meant by my statement is that the numbers don't really say much to me when it comes down to people in general, much less when it comes to things such as sexuality. Note that I said "pointless," not "unreasonable" in my post. I meant this as a personal observation, more than a critique of the thread.

I guess I should have placed a "to me" at the end of my post. I'll go ahead and edit that really quick if you don't mind.


----------



## hermit_4-b (May 15, 2011)

Completely straight here, though I admit I've had thoughts about being bi-curious some time ago I came to the discussion  it was not for me, and I wouldn't ever be comfortable being with someone other then a women.
now go on, mock me for admitting that much to you :v


----------



## RattleCan (May 16, 2011)

Completely straight female here. I'm usually not even attracted to other girls on a level of friendship so certainly not romantically. I'm a tomboy, and I'll give you every male excuse as to why girls can be a pain in the ass sometimes, but that's just me XD


----------



## redhusky17 (May 26, 2011)

Bisexual leaning towards homosexual 
Iâ€™m bisexual but Iâ€™m interested more in guys so leaning towards homosexual.
Iâ€™m still a virgin , but I know I have sometimes dreams with guys in it (but not who I know, because they arenâ€™tthose who would )
And Iâ€™m not very sexually active , so Iâ€™m not seeking nobody, for now


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 26, 2011)

Looking at the poll, what is the point of bi-leaning homosexual, then completely hompsexual, but "mostly homosexual" in between that?


----------



## Kiru-kun (May 26, 2011)

Is it weird that I'm shocked that "Completely Hetero" I the largest one selected?


----------



## Radiohead (May 26, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Looking at the poll, what is the point of bi-leaning homosexual, then completely hompsexual, but "mostly homosexual" in between that?


 
I finally broke down and picked "mostly homosexual". Bi-leaning homosexual to me implies more liking of the opposite gender more than "mostly homosexual". More of a preference than neutrality/"in the middle". But it does seem kind of dumb to have that at both ends when you could put something like "bibliophile" or "cryophile" because books and cold are worth having a fetish for.

I lost my train of thought about halfway through that.

Me. I'm mostly homosexual. My only necessary trait for my partners is that they be submissive.


----------



## redhusky17 (May 26, 2011)

Iâ€™m submissive and thatâ€™s  not a joke.
Let see what I have. I have a collar, cuffs , ball gag â€¦. So yeah, Iâ€™m submissive


----------



## Radiohead (May 26, 2011)

What you own doesn't really influence my opinion of you.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 26, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> Is it weird that I'm shocked that "Completely Hetero" I the largest one selected?


 
Well, if you add any options that are "not so straight" together, you'd see that it beats hetero. There's different levels of gay, but I wouldn't say there's different levels of hetero. 



redhusky17 said:


> Let see what I have. I have a collar, cuffs , ball gag â€¦. So yeah, Iâ€™m submissive


 
Owning fetishist shit like gags that no-one really wants to hear about doesn't tell you how submissive you are. It's a case of how much you prefer getting pounded.


----------



## Radiohead (May 26, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Owning fetishist shit like gags that no-one really wants to hear about doesn't tell you how submissive you are. It's a case of how much you prefer getting pounded.


Mhmm. I'm no sadist though.

Just. Prefer to be in control. Otherwise I freak out.

Edit: Tmi but whatever.


----------



## redhusky17 (May 26, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Owning fetishist shit like gags that no-one really wants to hear about doesn't tell you how submissive you are. It's a case of how much you prefer getting pounded.


 
Well I didnâ€™t bought it for getting pounded, more because for me it seamed interesting and funny. Iâ€™m not that person who thinks sex all time. Well I sleep in my collar and cuffs , but not bound . I only wear them and not use them for the main purpose 

And Iâ€™m not masochist and  I donâ€™t like to be tied down. I like only to wear theme.

I should stop. This is one of my problems. 
When I start, I canâ€™t stop. Simple as that .


----------



## Spatel (May 26, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Looking at the poll, what is the point of bi-leaning homosexual, then completely hompsexual, but "mostly homosexual" in between that?


 
bi-leaning homo:
"I'm bisexual. I have a stronger attraction to the same sex, but I want to pursue relationships with both throughout my life."

mostly homo:
"I'm gay. I'm up for a fling with the opposite sex, but I probably couldn't maintain a long relationship with the opposite sex. Mostly homo for me pls thx."

full homo:
"Hey guys if I just look at a little bit of furry tranny porn I'm still straight right? It doesn't make me gay if I'm aroused by that right? I swear I'm attracted to the opposite sex, and I'm totally not interested in doing any gay stuff... at least I don't think I am.... guys? HELP!!!"


----------



## Elessara (May 26, 2011)

So... what do call it when you're a chick and you ONLY want to get down with guys, and can only ever really be in love with a guy

BUT

When it comes to pr0n you'd rather look at two girls going at it, or maybe even twos guys going at it, but straight porn? Meh.


----------



## Spatel (May 26, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Well, if you add any options that are "not so straight" together, you'd see that it beats hetero. There's different levels of gay, but I wouldn't say there's different levels of hetero.


 
That's only because society is homophobic, so anyone on the straight half of the spectrum is discouraged from experimenting or de-closeting themselves because "if you're 10% gay you're 100% gay". It's the one-drop rule. People that are mostly straight with an element of queerness have it really hard. They end up living their entire lives in the closet and limiting their sexual experience to prevent getting rejected by society, and that's a miserable fuck existence.

Sure they can adopt the bisexual label, but you try living with that label for just one year. You have to grow some kevlar fucking mental armor to carry it publicly.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 26, 2011)

Anybody else think we need a new thread? Lots of people are sure to have changed their minds since they voted here.


----------



## Dyluck (May 27, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Anybody else think we need a new thread? Lots of people are sure to have changed their minds since they voted here.


 
Oh, you.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 27, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Oh, you.


 
I'm just giving everybody a chance to be saved, David. Everybody should be given the opportunity to change their ways and become straight.


----------



## Valdin (May 28, 2011)

I can safely say I'm bisexual, leaning towards homosexual. However, I hope to marry a member of the opposite sex (a woman) someday and have natural children.

But if God gives me a man to love, then I'll be happy either way. =)


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Jun 1, 2011)

im straight. i must be the weirdest furry ever.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 1, 2011)

JAK3ST3RB said:


> im straight. i must be the weirdest furry ever.


 
And then you go wash the fleshlight from your simba plushie? :V


----------



## Valence (Jun 1, 2011)

Elessara said:


> So... what do call it when you're a chick and you ONLY want to get down with guys, and can only ever really be in love with a guy
> 
> BUT
> 
> When it comes to pr0n you'd rather look at two girls going at it, or maybe even twos guys going at it, but straight porn? Meh.


 
I might call it, "Girl that likes to look at porn for schock value"? 

EDIT:


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jun 1, 2011)

JAK3ST3RB said:


> im straight. i must be the weirdest furry ever.


 
Poll results say we're the largest group.


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 1, 2011)

I think I've moved a little since I first voted. Closer to bi than straight.


----------



## Surgat (Jun 2, 2011)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/100069-What-is-your-sexual-orientation


----------

